# [AU] Lost Dreams



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

*It is a crisp autumn day in Ao Manasa.  The breeze from the bay brings with it scents of the salty sea.  The clouds are pulled over the city like a comforting blanket high above the sky.  The sun has begun to set over the Elder Mountains to the west and the clouds have lit up from underneath with an orange luminesence.  This time of year it is quite cool as the leaves on the trees turn and fall.  The city still bustles as it is early in the evening yet. City watchmen begin to circulate along the streets bearing their strange sticks with small bell-like ends.  They press the bells up against the various lantern posts that are placed along the main thuroughfares and they blossom into light, each post containing a glow-globe.*

*Malarky, seeing the skies start to darken you say goodbye to the last customer of the day, a merchant from Sormere.  Closing up your small stand in the Lower Market in Hollum, you head towards the inn you have been staying at for the past while.  The blue facade of the Bluetooth inn greats you just as the city watchmen light the Glowlanterns on the street infront of it.  Glad for the light, you watch wearily across Trallforth street at the gloom surrounding the Worm - a district known for its rough character.*

*Vand, for you the twilight signals the begining of things.  Your life on the hard streets of the Worm has only recently picked up.  You are used to running odd jobs around the city, particularly at night.  You have become quite knowledgable about the city and its environs.  As coincidence would have it, coming down the street from the waterfront is your friend Yajarn.  The mojh is one of the reasons that you have managed to find yourself in better positions these days.  The two of you have managed to secure several minor guard jobs since you met him.*

*Yajarn, you spot your friend Vand standing across from the Bluetooth in in the shadows of an alley leading to the heart of the Worm.  Only a few days ago you fell in with the human, finding a companion among those whom you feel more affinity with.  Together you have been able to secure a few odd guard jobs, particularily with some of the giantish nobility.  With Vand around you have gotten to know the city in a very short time.  You have even passed by the grand entrance to the Devanian Warguild, but you figure that you need to make a name for yourself before approaching them.*

*Sharilan, as you approach the southern gates to the city you pull out the letter from your relatives again and hold if to your chest remembering the contents.  



> Sharilan - Please you must come to Brightholme, your uncle has taken ill recently and you are his closest relative.  He has asked for you from his bedside and I promised that I would write.  He tells me that he dreams of you often.  I hope that you can make it soon as I don't believe that he will last much longer.  The village shaman has seen him and says that there is not much he can do beside easing the pain.  Your childhood friend - Kaellynn.




*Aadin, ever since you and Sharilan set out from Ka-Rone things have gone well.  You have passed over low, fertile plains, windswept barren hills and even skirted the edge of a marsh. Your caravan of entertainers left for Sormere at the crossroads about a month ago and since that time the two of you have been travelling north.  You decided to accompany her to find her family when no one else from the caravan was heading north from the crossroads.  Looking over at your other traveling companions, Gren and his wolf, Rinaldo you remember the day just after you passed the swamps.*

*Gren and Rinaldo were out wandering the forgotten plains of the once great kingdom of Devania.  Ever since the dramojh occupation the population of this land had shrunk down to just the cities, a perfectly acceptable outcome in your mind.  But on the open road some sometimes find trouble even from the so called civilized.  That day Rinaldo had picked up the scent of a caravan heading north.  The two of you approached the caravan cautiously but were determined to find out news and maybe see if they had any nice cooked meat to share.*

*Things did not go well from there, the guards were inherently suspicious of the lone wolf warrior and some words were said that set them off.  Weapons were drawn and things looked bleak as you faced down several pikes and swords.  Were it not for the two strangers who came upon the situation you might have had to flee.  Sharilan and Aadin, traveling north along the road spotted the trouble as it started.  When they arrived threats were being uttered and it was a very tense situation.  After a few minutes they managed to talk the guards into a parley with the caravan master.  The cavern master exited the large covered wagon that he had been riding in and it was obvious from the tail that he was a mojh.  With some well reasoned quick talking you managed to convince Zoringarath that it would be in everyone's best interest if he continued south and you moved along to the north.*

*Since that day almost a week ago the four of you have traveled north towards Ao Manasa, arriving at the southen city gates just as twilight falls.  The large walls of the southern part of the city glow orangish-yellow in the dying light.  Several small buildings lie along the Southfarthing Road leading up to the walls.  Even an inn or two according to the signs hanging from the buildings that you see as you enter the small offshout town of Wembridge.*

*Finn as darkness falls you reach the western part of Norrich.  You have been following the Kiyush Way along the river Kiyush for a few days. You were told that Brightholme is only a little ways from Ao Manasa and now that you are here you think that someone exagerated.  You can see across the dike built up along the riverside that Ao Manasa spreads out across the flood plain and up onto a high cliff by the bayside.  You look up to the sky to see the clouds slowly turning from the bright orange to a dull red, looking something like a sea of blood.*

Out of Character thread 
Rogues Gallery thread 
In Character Thread - Malarky, Vand, Yajarn, and Finn
In Character Thread - Sharilan, Aadin, Gren, and Kalythar

Characters:
Malarky Winddancer, loresong akashic played by Malarky.
Vand, human mindwitch played by Zhure.
Sharilan Glittermane, loresong magister played by SubMensa.
Aadin Lofgred, human runethane played by GladiusNP.
Gren, human wolf totem warrior played by Corinthi.
Yajarn, mojh warmain played by GPEKO.
Finn Redtip, spryte greenbond played by Raikes.
Kalythar, litorian mageblade played by DrSpunj.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 29, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn has been having the time of his life on this trip.  The only scary moment was when a group of goblins made camp directly underneath the tree where he was sleeping the night before last.

A quick application of _Silent Sheath_ before heading out on his strengthening wings allowed him to avoid any nastiness with those brutes.  Ever since Finn discovered his talent for manipulating sound, he has relished using it.

Other than that, the young greenbond has learned that the world looks much larger and more dangerous when you are only a foot tall.  Luckily, his wings allow him to zip along at a good pace, resting only occasionally on the branches of great trees.

Since darkness is falling as he approaches the western side of the big city, Finn makes a beeline for the civilization.  _"Food & comfortable beds!  All Right!"_

Checking for trigger-happy guards: Spot +3 = 15+3 = 18

If he doesn't see any nasty bowmen, he heads on into town, thinking _"I hope I can find a decent place to get a bite to eat that is a bit more satisfying than fruits and nuts enhanced with an _Enchanting Flavor_ spell."_


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 29, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin halts for a moment, and leans wearily on his spear.  
"So that's Ao-Manasa. It's smaller than I thought."  He looks up towards the gates - a fleeting glance, and then starts moving again, calling up to his companions,   
"Slow down, you two. This leg won't carry me much further - never mind a footrace! "


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

In Giant, Vand hails Yajarn, "Hello my very tall friend. I hope you've found work for us. My belly feels like my throat's been cut, so little good fare has passed. I'd be willing to eat mutton again I'm getting so lean."


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2003)

Yajarn is starting to like the Worm. Granted it is a pit of poverty and lawlessness but at least most of the people here are tough and ready to defend themselves. Here, he gets the fewest stares for being a mojh. It's also in the Worm that he befriended that nonmojh, Vand. He first thought that Vand was only a poor man but he discovered that he had some mental powers and that the nonmojh could take and deal a lot of punishment. A strong mind in a strong body, Yajarn respects that.

_And there is Vand ... Funny that I was just thinking about him._ "How do you do nonmojh ? Any plans for the night ?"
Edit : Replying, also in Giant : "No such luck I'm afraid, and we'll never find something if we start looking too weak. Let's go eat something."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

 "No plans right now, just hoping to get out of this muck and maybe pick up a major job, something that'll keep us in gold for a long while.." Vand says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Finn, as you fly into town the guards note your approach but dont look to be readying any weapons.  They seem pretty relaxed on this side of town, maybe they just watch for trouble makers and monsters.  The small village of Norrich which lies on the north bank of the Kiyush river, Ao Manasa proper on the south side.  There is a large bridge gate built over the river.  Many small houses an farms lead down the Kiyush Way and as you near the bridge, you see a few inns.*

*Malarky as you approach the Bluetooth inn, you spot a couple of other pedestrians on the other side of the street that catch your eye.  Mostly because one of them is a very large mojh dressed in heavy armor.  The other though, a human, you have seen around before.  Digging into your memory you remember hearing his name in the inn spoken a few weeks ago by another patron - Vand.  As they great one another you can see that there are a few other people that are strolling between the docks and the inner part of the city.*

*All of a sudden a strangled deep scream can be heard down the alley way behind them, somewhere in the darkness of the Worm.  Vand and Yajarn hear it as well quite clearly as it is coming from the alley that you are standing in front of.  The few other pedestrians in the area hurry on their way either into city or towards the docks looking down at their feet or off towards the safer Hollum.*


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 30, 2003)

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> "Slow down, you two. This leg won't carry me much further - never mind a footrace! "




     Gren draws to a halt as he overhears Aadin's admonition. Sheepishly, he looks back and issues an apology in a coarse voice. "Sorry, Aadin. I am not used to travelling with anyone but Rinaldo, and he barely awaits me."

     Gren's been fairly decent to travel with. He and Rinaldo work diligently to keep both Sharilyn and Aadin comfortable and well fed. He makes camp, hunts, cooks, and listens to thier stories. He seems to be a simple man and has difficultly with some of the more intricate elements of various discussions, but nevertheless seems eager to learn. He seems to feel indebted to the pair of arcanists for saving him from a bad situation with the guards.

"Should I wait outside the city? I don't want to cause more trouble and don't know manners. I don't want to scare anyone."


----------



## Malarky (Oct 30, 2003)

*Malarky, faen akashic*

*Malarky pauses, head tilting towards the scream. A scowl settles on his face as he sees most of the locals simply turn a blind eye and move elsewhere, hand clenching his wares and the day's profits. On one hand, it was a good day at the market so he would rather not get mugged-- on the other, though this clearly didn't sound like a damsel in distress, it -did- sound like someone in need of help.

He sighs, kicking himself and then shoots a look at the only two people left around him, Vand and Yajarn. *

" I for one am not someone to just stand around..." he takes off into the alley at a run, towards the origin of the sound.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 30, 2003)

_Well, this will at least be interesting._ He turns to Vand: "I guess we should have a look" and he runs after the small nonmojh.


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 30, 2003)

*Sharilan Glittermane, loresong magister*

_Just stick by me and I'll keep you out of trouble Gren_ Sharilan says definitally impatient to show everybody around. 
_We'd better hurry if we want to get some food and settle in before dark._
Sharilan will practically be bustling with energy at the end of the trip. Excited to see her childhood friends, and visit some relatives. During the trip she has made it very clear that the uncle she is coming to see was very important to her before her family moved to Thayn.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand reaches into his spell pouch and throws a few starleaf flower petals in the air, summoning his astral armor, then hurries down the alley without word.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 30, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn flies on into town, crossing with the bridge.

Whom should I ask for directions?  Perhaps a fellow Faen ... or maybe a Giant would be easier to spot ...

The little Spryte scans for a nice-looking native to ask for directions, as he glides into town, about 20' up.


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 31, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin looks down at the other two and says, with a more patient tone,

"Sorry Gren, didn't mean to snap at you - I suppose I'm pretty eager to get inside as well.  It'll be nice to sleep in the warmth of an inn.  Sharilan, I know you're worried about your uncle, but we do get a night in the 
inn first, right?".  

The young man starts walking along the path again, pulling his cloak slightly tighter against the evening chill.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Sharilan, Aadin, and Gren enter Wembridge along the Southfarthing Road.  You can see the looming city gates ahead of you. They look much more imposing from this distance.  The dim light of dusk probably accentuates the dark brooding feeling of the city walls.  As you watch several lanterns come to light near the gates and in the watch towers spread around them.  In Wembridge you find a couple of inns that cater to weary travelers just arrived or preparing for the departure south to Sormere or Ka-Rone.  In particular the Stone Troll and the Dancing Giant catch your eye.  The loud sounds of singing flood the street as the door to the Dancing Giant opens momentarily, expelling an ale-addled reveller into the street as he wanders home.*

*Finn as you pass through the bridge gate, on of the guards hails you.  He is a human by the looks of him and he is wearing chain and bears a longspear.  He says to you, "Good evening Sir Spryte.  Its my unfortunate duty to ask you your business in Ao Manasa, detaining you only momentarily before you explore our glorius city."

*Malarky as you enter the alleyway ahead of the Mojh and Vand you find yourself immersed in darkness. Balconies, makeshift tin rooves and other debris litter the space between you and the dark grey sky overhead.  The debris seems to fill the alley infront of you.  Behind you the light from the Glowlantern only filters through a little, showing you that there is a narrow passage through the debris.  As you slow down a bit to take stock of your lack of lighting the Mojh and Vand catch up.*

*Yajarn, you catch up to the small non-mojh who went in ahead of you, despite him having had to cross the street to pass by your position before entering the alley.  Up ahead you can see that the passage narrows quite a bit, it might be difficult to get through.  You can also tell why the non-mojh pulled up short, as without your ability to see in the dark, there is little in the way of light here.*

*Vand as you arrive at the bottleneck with the others you can here the sounds of scuffling and a few grunts of pain coming from further into the darkness.  At this point the light from the street and the sky do little to help your vision.  Any darker and you will be feeling your way around with your foot.*


----------



## Zhure (Oct 31, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

 "Ack, I can't see, Yajarn," Vand says, summoning his mind blade in his right hand, and digging once more into his spell pouch with his left. Drawing out a tiny fleck of sunstone, he summons a lesser glowglobe* above his head.

*heightened


----------



## Raikes (Oct 31, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn swoops down to eye level with the big guard, then flutters distractingly back and forth, obviously not all that accomplished yet with his new wings.

"Sir Guard!  I am visiting this big city for the first time by myself.  I am planning on doing some shopping tomorrow, and was wondering if you had a reccomendation for a nice friendly inn to catch a bite to eat and get some rest after my journey."

As he laboriously flutters in a mostly-futile attempt to stay in-flight and in-place to talk to the man, Finn finds himself marvelling "Wow, this is the first human I've talked with since my metamorphosis.  Sheesh, I thought _Loresongs_ looked big."


----------



## Raikes (Oct 31, 2003)

Finn swoops down to eye level with the big guard, then flutters distractingly back and forth, obviously not all that accomplished yet with his new wings.

"Sir Guard!  I am visiting this big city for the first time by myself.  I am planning on doing some shopping tomorrow, and was wondering if you had a reccomendation for a nice friendly inn to catch a bite to eat and get some rest after my journey."

As he laboriously flutters in a mostly-futile attempt to stay in-flight and in-place to talk to the man, Finn finds himself marvelling "Wow, this is the first human I've talked with since my metamorphosis.  Sheesh, I thought _Loresongs_ looked big."


----------



## Raikes (Oct 31, 2003)

Backup Thread


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 31, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"Sorry. I keep forgetting this nonmojh weakness. Something as trivial as darkness stopping you ..." While Vand works his magic, Yajarn readies his shield but keeps his sword sheathed for now. "We seem to be ready. I'll take point, follow me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Yajarn, the bottleneck looks like it might be a bit tight for you.  At only maybe 6 feet high and two feet wide you will have to slid in sideways.  In the gloom of the alley you spot two disgusting little creatures that are kicking a man lying on the ground.  One of the small creatures turns his little beady eyes towards the sound of your entrance and lets out a sharp whistle.  Hunched over, its big green nose is visible above the rags that it wears which barely cover its greasy black fur.  Twitching the whiskers below its nose, the creature draws a spiked club and advances towards you. *

*Vand and Malarky you will have to wait until Yajarn is through to try and navigate the narrow passage, unless you want to try something else.*

*Finn, the guard replies, "Hmm, there are a few good ins in Hollum across this bridge.  The Bluetooth is a good one, run by Sorel an excellent storyteller.  If you head to the base of the cliff and turn left towards the docks itll be the blue building about halfway down on the corner with the light.  The Jumping Beetle is a bit more excentric catering to some faen, but those who I know think it a bit odd. That one is just on the other side of the Lower Market.  There are some up the hill in Lobrethin if you are looking for something a bit more upscale.  Wondering if I could get your name and origin for the book keeping?" The guard finishes, he looks a little proud of himself for providing what he feels is good advice.*









*OOC:*


The three of you are entering combat.  I will be rolling everything, but I would like you to post your pertinent combat stats in the Subject. Name, hp, AC, atk, dmg.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 1, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Looping in the air, the young Greenbond tries to speak loudly and clearly for the man.  "Sure thing, Sir Guard!  I'm Finn Redtip, from the village of Brightholm." As the man writes down the information, Finn mentions "I think I'll try that place you mentioned.  The beetle one.  It sounds fun."  With a fey chuckle, he attempts a short midair bow, and heads through the gate.

As he flies, he considers his new destination, "I wonder why he thinks this place is odd?  Hehee.  I _hope_ he is right, I'm ready to see something I've never seen before.  At least I think I am."

Abruptly, Finn realizes that he doesn't know where the "Lower Market is", so he swoops down and asks the first Faen or Giant he sees for directions to this place. (+6 diplomacy).


----------



## Zhure (Nov 1, 2003)

*Vand, 25/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand waits for his mojh companion to navigate the narrow passageway, moving the glowglobe upwards to better illuminate the small alley.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 2, 2003)

*Malarky, hp13/13, AC 17, atk +4, dmg 1d6+1*

Malarky's eyes narrow focusing on the victim as the globe illuminates the area.  He moves in right beside the Mojh ready to follow.  "Not to worry Sirs, and thank you for your assistance." He looks to the Mojh, "If you can force your way past to the other side I am guessing they will be drawn to you.  Perhaps while they are distracted I can try and see to the victim, see the state he is in. And if you will assist friend,"  turning to Vand and thankful for the light, "We can try and drag him out." With nothing more to say he draws his shortsword and stands ready to follow Yajarn in.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 2, 2003)

*Yajarn hp 31/31, AC 22, atk +8, dam 1d10+5*

"Maybe it's tactically wiser to drag them out here."  Yajarn says as he draws his sword. He then yells at the approching creature, in draconic: 



Spoiler



"Come and taste my might, fool !"


 With that, Yajarn calls on the power of his cloak and he surrounds himself with darkness. Cloak of darkness gives 20 % miss chance


----------



## Malarky (Nov 2, 2003)

*Malarky, hp13/13, AC 17, atk +4, dmg 1d6+1*

Malarky pauses, "No offense friend, but I dont think that they are going to oblige us and meet us here. I'd just as soon not wait here and give them the opportunity to finish off the poor guy."  Apologetically he dashes past Yajarn and towards the narrow entrance, worried that should they wait any longer the assailants may just finish off their victim.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Round 1*

*Seeing Yajarn hesitate, Malarky rushes into the alley, though the tight bottleneck with ease.  Worried for the man lying on the ground he confronts the small creature which moved towards you just second earlier.  Its ugly green snout barely reaches Malarky's shoulders.  In his eagerness to reach the fallen man, Malarky's shortsword narrowly misses its target, passing over its head.*

*Vand moves his glowglobe further into the alleyway illuminating that which he had not seen before.  Two more of the ugly little green blighters are standing a top the garbage and debris just on the other side of the bottleneck.  They look startled by the light and the appearance of the faen.  They are struggling with their crossbows which were not held at the ready.*









*OOC:*


It is Vand's turn next before the critters, then Yajarn.  I will let you post again in reaction to these events.







Combat Map - green:Malarky, red:Yajarn, yellow:Vand, purple:creature 1, indigo: other creatures, light blue:man on the ground.

------------------------

*Finn, you flit towards the nearest giant that you see, spotting one that stands out from the crowd by quite a bit.  A little startled by the appearance of a spryte near his head the giant looks at you and says, "Hello there little sir, you look like you are about to ask after something.  My name is Captain Sei-Ichi, may I help?"  In responce to your question, the massive giant lets out a low rumble, which you take as a slight laugh.  "Why little friend, this is the Lower Market, the inn you seek is the bright one across the pavillion there." He says pointing to a building that would be very bright in better light.*


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 2, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Human Runethane*

Aadin sidesteps the reveler - and stumbles slightly.  Catching his balance, he turns to his companions, and says in a slightly embarrassed tone,
"There's a wobbly cobblestone here.  Maybe the Stone Troll would be quieter - I'm certainly looking forward to a soft bed, rather than a tall flagon of ale."










*OOC:*


 I'm correct in supposing we cannot see the fight, yes?













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 2, 2003)

*Yajarn, hp 31/31, AC 22, atk +8 (+4 for using subdual), dam 1d10+5 (subdual)*

Yajarn utters a curse in draconic and follows Malarky. _Finish off the poor guy ? Who's saying we're here to save him ?_ He draws his sword as he goes and tries to hit with the flat of his blade one of the creatures standing on the garbage piles.

ooc: maybe we should have 2 threads, one for each group.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 3, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn attempts a flying bow, thanking the nice Giant.  "Thank you sir!  May the Green keep you safe in your endeavors."

The little spryte then swoops off itoward the Jumping Beetle.  "I sure am glad that I don't have to dodge the legs of all those tall people.  Flying is the _best_."


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 3, 2003)

*Gren, Human Wolf Totem Warrior*



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> Aadin sidesteps the reveler - and stumbles slightly.  Catching his balance, he turns to his companions, and says in a slightly embarrassed tone,
> "There's a wobbly cobblestone here.  Maybe the Stone Troll would be quieter - I'm certainly looking forward to a soft bed, rather than a tall flagon of ale."




     Gren seems a bit tense as he gazes about his unfamiliar surroundings. The reveler's sudden arrival actually startled the totem warrior a touch. He protectively moves a bit closer to Aadin after the other man's near stumble, interposing his bulk between his friend and any who might bump into him.

     "Your words are wise, Aadin. While I sense no danger, the chaos of that establishment sets me on edge. I am not used to such revelry and drunkenness. I should have probably waited outside the city. I have no grace for these settings and will likely embarass you both."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Off to the inns*

*Finn as you depart the massive giant who stands more than a full head taller than all the others around him, a messenger comes running up to him.  The smaller human speaks rapidly to the giant and they take off at a booming run down the street south of the market.  You flit over to the Jumping Beetle and find that it is indeed very odd.  The doors are large and look like beetle wings all painted red with white polka-dots. The rest of the building is painted in bright garish colours.  From your vantage point you can see a second set of wing-doors painted to resemble butterfly wings set above the beetle wings.  Apparently the higher doors accomodate someone of your stature.*

*As you enter the excentric inn you find yourself in another world entirely. A light blue smoke fills the room as an eiry music plays inthe background.  A forest of mushrooms and trees fill the room and smells of all sorts of incense filter through your senses.  Many faen sit among the chairs on the ground near the bar, but a few sprytes recline on top of the mushroom caps.  This place was obviously made by a mad-man.*

------------------------

*Aadin leads the group over to the Stone Troll, hoping for a quieter inn than the one that disgorged its loud contents moments before.  From the outside it looks more somber, bearing a solid brick exterior with a small wooden sign hanging from above the door bearing the name of the inn.  Indeed when you open the door it is much quieter, though as you peer in you are greeted by a great stone face leering at you. An ugly snout a top a great hairy stone body stands slightly cracked just inside.  The dimly lit room has few patrons, its tables for the most part empty.  Those within are quietly eating their food, sitting apart from one another.  You are still standing on the threshold debating whether to enter.*

------------------------









*OOC:*


I think for the moment that I would like to stick to one thread as it helps me keep it all together.  But if there is demand after the two groups are together then I will split it off.  At the moment there is 3 groups and a fourth when we get our last player.  Re: combat - I will continue it when I get Zhure's post on Vand's actions.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

*Vand, 25/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand, delays until after he has a clear path into the adjoining alleyway. He'll wriggle through as soon as his mojh companion is through.

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Round 1 continues*

*Vand stands ready to move into the alley once his friend Yajarn has had a chance to go through.  His glowglobe now illuminates the scene quite clearly.  The man on the ground is wearing a now tattered cloak over some chain.  His face is bruised and bloody.  As he stands watching, the little green creature standing over the man smashes his face with a club.  The man's feeble cries have been quieted though you dont know if he is unconcious or dead.* 

*The two other creatures a top the garbage get their crossbows ready and fire at Yajarn before he can force his way through.  The first misses completely, sending it's bolt into a wooden plank that is lying on the ground nearby.  The second shot however finds a kink in the Mojh's armour, jabbing into his shoulder above his shield.  The crossbow bolt sticks out wickedly from the wound, causing pain to course up and down the Mojh's arm.  The creature who hit offers a shout of pleasure seeing his shot hit.  Then the two of them drop their crossbows and draw thier clubs.*

*Yajarn squeezes past the bottleneck, having to move sideways and hold his tail in an awkward position as he moves into the alley way beyond.   There he turns his sword on the creature that shot him trying to hit it with the flat of his blade.  It smacks the creature upside the head, scoring a difficult hit but knocking the creature unconcious.  It falls down behind the debris out of sight.*

*The creature that faces Malarky hefts his spikestick, the spikes looking quite deadly.  As it returns the wild swing Malarky had made, the creature manages to scrape the wicked weapon along the faen's leg inflicting a light wound.  It laughs in a high pitched sound and says, "Hehe interrupt Trigg will you! Taste a little of our steel then meddlers."*









*OOC:*



Malarky - miss
Vand - hold action
Creature 1 - hit the victim
Creature 2 - hit Yajarn - 6 damage.
Creature 3 - missed
Yajarn - hit Creature 2 - 10 subdual damage.
Trigg - hit Malarky - 3 damage.

Will update the map tonight.  Zhure please let me know if you want to act sooner than the end of the round.  No problems with the timing of the post.  I dont expect everyone to keep up with my manic posting.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 4, 2003)

*Malarky, hp10/13, AC 17, atk +4, dmg 1d6+1*

The faen tries unsuccessfully to move out of the way of the creature's blow. He lets out a groan as the nails scrape on flesh and thin gashes gush blood, pain spiderwebbing up. He curses, noticing the fallen man's cries have been replaced by silence, sparing a look at the broken battered form. He refuses to believe the man is dead... if so, he'll carve an answer from this lot. Only way to find out though, is to flatten the one attacker in front of him and make for the other before he hits the unconscious man. Luckily it seems the other too are occupied with the mojh, and so distracted from his actions. 

A quick blessing to Srena, goddess of Light in Dark Alleys, as readjusting his weight to the uninjured leg he braces and swings out at the other, an oddly fierce snarl from the small man. 

"I meddle where I wish, and I see another being assaulted, creature!"


----------



## Raikes (Nov 4, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn inhales deeply, *Ah!  I could _live_ on these smells!*.  He continues to enjoy the ambiance as he scans the room.

Spotting a likely looking fellow Spryte on one of the big mushroom perches, Finn flies over, attemping to land with some grace for once.  He does so, only stumbling slightly due to the unexpected sponginess of the big 'shroom.  *Yeah!  All the flying the last couple days has really helped me get a feel for this.*

Addressing the reclining Spryte, Finn says, "Hi, my name is Finn.  I'd be happy to buy you a drink if you can suggest something good to eat from the kitchen here."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2003)

"Nice to meet you Finn, my name is Loerwen Scarletwing.  Is this your first time to Ao Manasa?  Oh, thank you for the offer. I recommend the veal, it comes in a delicate wine sauce that is just divine." replies the woman whom you have joined on the giant toadstool.  

*It is a very comfortable perch seeming to move a little to accomodate your light frame.  Loerwen calls the maid up to place an order for a couple of glasses of wine and your veal, though she looks to you to double check that this is alright.  In the poor light you can see that Loerwen's wings are indeed a scarlet red and she is dressed in an elegant dress that leaves her wings free to flit about while she sits.  She is currently enjoying a small side dish of what looks like a green salad.*


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 5, 2003)

*Yajarn, hp 25/31, AC 22, atk +8, dam 1d10+5*

"Aarrrgghh" Yajarn cries out in pain as a result of his sword swing. _If these little buggers want to hurt me ... I'll show them the meaning of hurt._ He turns to the other creature and lauches an attack routine Scalis taugh him, going for the kill this time.

If he successfullly dispatches his second adversary, Yajarn will say to the one facing Malarky : "You are next weakling, flee while you still have the chance !"

Intimidate +5


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 5, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Speaking softly to Gren, Aadin says,
"I wouldn't worry Gren.  I remember far stranger fellows than you passing unremarked in the streets of Ka-Rone."
Aadin steps over the threshold.  He moves to the stone troll, and places his hand upon the sculpture's forehead. 
"Curious.  A strange thing to make a statue of."  He moves his hand slightly, sketching a strange figure, some kind of symbol.  He seems to be focusing intently upon the forehead, his eyes squinting at the stone, reading something which isn't apparent to anyone else.   









*OOC:*


Aadin draws a rune of Knowledge on the statue


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Cryptic Runes*

*Aadin focuses on his rune tracing the lines he has been taught.  Once the symbols within circles are completed a brief flash of deep earthy color sparks from their center. Slowly the symbols start to re-arrange themselves within the circular confines.  When they stop Aadin is able to read the following from them*

Aadin: 



Spoiler



Solid stone, became this troll in the year of Frozen Dreams, 1103 on Runecurse in the month of Sunshadow.



EDIT: 







*OOC:*


New map up for the end of round 1.  Click the Maps link in my sig.


----------



## SubMensa (Nov 5, 2003)

*Sharilan GlitterMane Faen Loresong 3 Female*

Whoa, what is that thing? 'Lan askes while looking up at the teeth and muzzle of the odd statue.

Well what are we going to get guys, I think I smell some fresh meat roasting in the kitchen.
Mmm, I dont think I've ever been this hungry before. It must be the trail rations we've ben eating. Ughh

Sharilan continues on into the Stone Troll, finds a comfortable stool to bring herself up to table height and waits somewhat impatiently for the others to join her, and the waiter/waitress to show up.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn dips his head in a slight bow, "Pleased to meetcha, Loerwen.  Yes, this is my first time in Ao-Manasa.  In any big city, to tell the truth.  I must say that so far I am impressed.  This place in particular is something special, don't you think?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2003)

*The inns*

*Having finished his training for the week, Kalythar has retired to the inn he has been spending the past year at.  The Stone Troll might not be everyone's cup of tea, but the owner and bartender Mr. Jonas is a friendly fellow once you get to know him.  At first he came off as a bit stiff, but after a while he loosened up.  He is glad to have you around and has made an agreement with the Devanian Warguild regarding your residency.*

*As you are finishing your meal a few strangers enter the inn.  The first a short faen woman dressed in various shades of blue. She quickly finds a seat while the man behind her puzzles over the statue of the stone troll at the entrance.  He has short cropped hair and wears travelling clothes.  It looks like they may have just arrived in town.  Behind him and out in the evening you spot a third, though at the moment you can't see very much of him.*

*Sharilan finds a seat easily as there are almost no patrons there.  There are two gentlemen sitting on stools at the bar eating, and a third person sitting by himself eating his meal alone.  The person sitting at a table is a big white Litorian who has the look of a warrior.  Once you are seated a small dour man makes his way around to your table.  The little man dressed all in gray is a little hunched over and carries a serving tray.  He pauses at your table and straigtens up a bit, "How may we at the Stone Troll be of service this evening?" His accent is a little difficult and sounds like it might be from some where in the southern lands of the Diamond Throne.*

-----------------------------

*The spryte looks at Finn for a moment as if considering something, then replies, "Yes indeed the Jumping Beetle is bit more excentric than most inns in Ao Manasa.  It was built only a little while ago by an enterprising Faen who wished to show off his artistic expression.  You will find that there are many Faen in this city.  We have always been a big presence in the area even as far back as the Devanian Age.  The current giant steward, Gri-Taresh, has been here for a very long time as well and he is very friendly to our kind."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, delaying until whenever necessary to be able to get through the crevice.


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 6, 2003)

* _Well now, this could be interesting. Maybe they bring news that will set me on my way._ Kalythar slows down finishing up the last few bites, giving himself a reason to linger at the table a bit longer before heading upstairs to his room. While he's definitely interested in the newcomer's conversation and response to Mr. Jonas, he's trying not to _look_ like he's interested. *


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Round 2*

*Malarky slides a little to the left, placing more weight on his uninjured leg.  Repositioned he slides his short sword up underneath Trigg's defences.  The sword bites deep under the twisted little green creatures arm.  Drawing his sword back Malarky can see it is covered in dark red blood.*

*The creature standing above Yajarn takes a swing with his club missing horribly.  It then jumps down off the garbage pile beside Yajarn and starts to run south towards the cliff side.*

*Yajarn takes a swing at the fleeing creature when it opens itself to the attack.  His sword slams into it sending it flying behind the trash leaving a trail of blood along the wall behind it.*

*Seeing his two friends clobbered by the big Mojh in heavy armor and the smaller faen faring well against his leader the other creature kicks the man on the ground once more before taking off to the east towards the docks.*

*Yajarn with the opportunity moves deftly around the faen to get next to Trigg.  When he speaks his threat the creature visibly shakes.  Trigg takes off south towards the cliff face, disappearing around the corner to his right.* 

*Vand now seeing the way through the bottleneck moves up behind his friend Yajarn and the small faen man whom they have helped.*









*OOC:*



Malarky - hit Trigg - 6 damage.
Creature 1 - hit the victim, then took off East.
Creature 2 - unconscious.
Creature 3 - missed Yajarn - tried to flee.
Yajarn - AoA on Creature 3 hit - 11 damage; Move and Intimidate - successful.
Trigg - takes off South then East.
Vand - hold action

Will update the map tonight. Zhure please let me know if you want to act sooner than the end of the round.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 7, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn nods to the pleasant Spryte woman.  "What of an Inn for the night?  Is there any place you could recommend, kind Lady."  He blushes a bit, and offers, "I hope I'm not bothering you, I really appreciate your kindness.".  

Looking at his hands, he says, "I'm just new in town, I ... tend to spend most of my time in the wilds.  More than I prefer, actually.  At least I did until my _metamorphosis_ last month."


----------



## Malarky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic 3*

*He pauses watching as they run away and hesitates looking at the blood that slowly drips down his sword.  A flick of the wrist and he lets the blood splatter on the ground before resheathing his blade.  He will tend to it properly later.  Limping, he moves to the fallen man and kneels, trying to determine if he lives and if so how bad his injuries are.*


----------



## Zhure (Nov 7, 2003)

*Vand, 25/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Once through the narrow opening, Vand chases after the fleeing creature, having the glowglobe lead the way to highlight the target. "I'll get it!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


zhure, okay which one?  one fled south and the other fled east.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 7, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn looks at the fleeing creatures and then at Vand running after one of them. _The cowards, they are not even worth pursuing..._ He then wipes the blood on his sword on one of the humanoid's rags. He also removes the bolt from his shoulder, cursing once more in draconic.

Moving closer to both the fallen men and Malarky, Yajarn asks, without an hint of emotion: "He's dead ?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 8, 2003)

d'oh! South.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

"So you have only join us winged folk recently then, welcome to the world above.  Indeed I can recommend a good inn, the Bluetooth Inn is probably the best in Hollum.  It is towards the docks."  Loerwen replies to Finn's questions.  The food arrives, she had ordered the suggested veal for you both a little while ago.  Another small spryte carries the food up on a small tray that sits on its own two legs.  She places the meal in front of you on the toadstool.  The scent of wine and herbs tingles your nose.*

-------------------------

*Malarky moves over to the fallen man and checks to see if he is breathing.  Indeed you can feel the movement of air escaping his nose as you lower your face in front of his.  You are about to check his tabard on the front of his armor to see if you can discover his employer, but your vision begins to fail as Vand's light disappears down the alley to the south.*

*Yajarn, the failing light does not hinder you in the least and you can see that Malarky is visibly relieved, though he has not replied to your question yet.*

*Vand, the creature ducks around the edge of the building turning right at the next intersection about 50 or 60 paces ahead of you.  As you whip around the corner you can see him turn left around the next building, you are catching up to him, but he is leading you deeper and deeper into the Worm.  The lanes here are narrow and you can see that no effort has been made to keep them clean or clear of obstructions.  Many small shanties have been constructed haphazardly against the buildings to either side. It was only by chance that you spotted him disappearing around the second corner.  There are no people visible at the moment and little light spills out from the cracks in shutters already drawn closed.  A drunk man tumbles out of his shoddy wooden room in front of you as you turn the next corner.  It is another dark alley and you cant see Trigg at all.*

*As the other two are checking the man, you can hear the thunder of heavy boots on the cobblestones outside the alley.  A sharp whistle blow can be heard just as light filters in. A man approaches the bottleneck with a torch.  "Here they are!"  He shouts back behind towards the road.  He is wearing the colours of the city watch.*









*OOC:*


Looks like things are slowing down for those in the second party.  Please feel free to carry on with things down at the other inn.  This is not meant to slow down everyones fun.


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 10, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd level Human Runethane*

Aadin finishes his examination of the statue, and moves up towards Sharilan.  He takes a chair, and smoothly addresses the waiter.  
"Perhaps some refreshments to begin with.  We'd also like to perhaps organise some lodging for the night - but I'd like a drink first.  Perhaps a bottle of wine for the three of us?" 
This last is addressed to Sharilan, and the young man lifts his eyebrow slightly.  As he looks at the small faen, his eyes move past to take in the Litorian sitting at the other table.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 10, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn resheathes his sword and shows no hostile intention. Keeping an eye on the watchman, he waits for things to develop.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 10, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

 "Bah, not worth chasing..."

Vand controls the small glowglobe to hover over him and hurries back to where Yajarn is probably still waiting. Vand wills his mind blade to vanish, but keeps his astral armor running.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 11, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky shook his head, relieved.  "He breathes. He's badly hurt, but he should be alright, I think..."  A sigh looking over the fallen man. As he hears the guards near he calls out, leading them to where they are.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 11, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn smiles at Loerwen, and raises his glass to her in thanks.  _In Faen_ "Saluti!"

He then sits back and enjoys his meal, talking very little, merely enjoying the ambiance, the company and the delectable dinner. When it is finished, he rises and gives a full bow to his evening's acquaintance.

"Which way did you say the way was to that Inn, fair Spryte?  The docks?  Which way is that?"

_After she tells him, he flies down to the bar_

"Barkeep, I'd like to settle up.  How much for my dinner and my companion's?" *If it isn't too much, I'll just buy her whole dinner.  What a nice lady, I hope it isn't too much!  Her gorgeous set of wings doesn't hurt either.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Aadin, joining Sharilan you place the order for the wine.  The stiff looking gentleman in gray replies, "As you wish, sir. I will return with your order momentarily.".  Pulling out the chair to your table, you find that despite its hard wooden appearance it is quite comfortable, especially after such a long journey.  Looking over at the litorian, you see that he fits the monocromatic nature of the room as he looks very white.  He is currently looking in your direction, though when he notices your gaze he looks away.*

--------------------

*Led by Malarky's call a man in guard livery enters the alleyway bearing a torch.  The light provides you with what you need to see the tabard on the fallen man.  He belongs to the Order of the Axe.  As the guard approaches you see another very large individual outside the bottleneck turn and head away.  The guard in front of you says, "What has happened here? We received word of trouble in the Worm and here is a man lying on the ground."*

*Vand, as you round the corner heading back to the others you see another light heading around the opposite corner from you.  As the light nears the corner you see a very very large giant in the uniform of a guard.  This must be Sei-Ichi, the captain of the guard that you have heard about before.  He approaches the entrance to the alley where the fight took place, moving in yoru direction.*

--------------------

*Finn, the woman directs you to follow the main road towards the cliff side, then make a left and follow the large road, Trallforth Street, towards the docks.  It sounds like the same blue building that the guard at the bridge originally recommended. Through the conversation that you had with her, you find out that she is a member of the Mages of the North, a group of magisters, witches and runethanes that resides in Loebrethin in the southern part of the city up the hill. The barkeep says that the meal and drinks for the two of you comes to 8 silver coins.*


----------



## Raikes (Nov 13, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

As he pays the barkeep the full 8 silver, the red-headed spryte says "Thank you sir, for the best meal in recent memory."

As he flits off out the door, he thinks to himself *I've had good luck so far, and I'm feeling like this inn is a good bet.  Two people have recommended it after all.*

With that, Finn sets out down the main road toward the cliff side, flying about 10' up, just over the heads of most folk.  Of course, he keeps an eye out for interesting sights in the big city.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 13, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn steps forward and gives his version of what just happened. "It's simple officer. We heard a cry for help and came to investigate. Here, there was 4 small creatures attacking this man. When they saw us, they attacked." He shows his wound on the shoulder before continuing. "So, we defended ourselves and eventually routed the little cowards." He points toward the creature he slashed with his sword. "I think this one is dead but I also knocked out an other one over there. You should arrest him for mugging."


----------



## SubMensa (Nov 14, 2003)

melting into the comfortable chair Sharilan's feet swinging back and forth. I wonder how long it'll take us to get to Brightholme from here. when I was a child when we left and cant remember how long it took.
when the wine arrives Sharilan will slowly sip away a glass waiting for Gren to take his seat.
Thank you again for watching over me until I get to Brightholm Aadin, if you want I am sure my uncle could find a place for you and Gren to stay for a while.
Sharilans eyes will be drawn time and time again to the pale Litorian. though when he looks her way she will somewhat bashfully look away.
 I wonder, if he was one of the litorians that my uncle would hire as guides for his caravans?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand, standing illuminated under his glowglobe, waves at Sei-Ichi. "If you're here about a mugging, what's left is down that alleyway," Vand says pointing at his destination. "I chased one but he gave me the slip in the darkness."


----------



## Malarky (Nov 16, 2003)

*Malarky, Loresong Akashic*

Still bleeding from his own wound and trying to tend to the fallen man, Malarky nods his assent as Yajarn makes his report.  "This man still bleeds, he needs a healer and from his tabard I can see that he is from the Order of the Axe.  You might want to contact his brothers. I am Malarky a local merchant here in the city.  Do you require us to come with you?  I am lodged at the Bluetooth Inn across the street. I would like to tend for my own wounds, as I believe my companion here would too."


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 17, 2003)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Realizing he's not doing a very good job of observing the newcomers surreptitiously, Kalythar looks directly at both the faen and human and nods a greeting. Hiding his mouth with his hand as Mr. Jonas heads back towards the kitchen, he leans their way and says, "Don't let his demeanor put you off, he's really a very friendly fellow when you get to know him."

Dropping all pretense he then gets up and heads over to their table. "You both look as though you've just come into town. I'd be interested in hearing about any news from beyond you'd be willing to share. I'm waiting for...well...something to point me in the right direction. By the way, I'm Kalythar."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Vand, Sei-Ichi greets you saying, "Thank you for your report, please join us in the alley for a moment while we sort this out."   You both continue into the alley now lit by the torch of a guardsman.  Sei-Ichi towers over all of you including Yajarn.  His massive tabbard does indeed declare him the captain of the guard.*

*As Yajarn and Malarky make their reports to the guard who is already there, he nods and looks to the two fallen creatures.  As Sei-Ichi enters, he passes on the report to the giant, "Scrigs, sah.  Looks like a few more of 'em have made it passed Yann's traps.  With all thems people returning from the mountains, it's no wonder that they managed to get past him. The Mojh here, sorry I didn't catch your name, said that they managed to capture these two, and drive off the other two. Malarky here has tended to the fallen man.  Seems the scrigs was beating poor Sir Kip, sah.  Wonder what he was upto? He is unconcious, shall I go call on the cleric sah?"*

"Yes, Private Horne please call on the healers.  The Trallforth runepost should be back out in the street." Turning to the three of you after dismissing his underling the captain says, "Now I would like to hear it again from you.  And please tell me your names and the reasons for you being here."

----------------------------

*Finn as you make your way back through the market place towards the main street you take in the sights.  Several small stalls are packing up for the night.  Business has dwindled with the absence of sun-light.  There are a number of lamp posts that seem to be lit from within with glowglobes.  Of the stalls that remain, a baker is attempting to sell off the last of his days bread cheap as is the fresh fruit vendor. * 

*Just off the market square you find yourself back on the main road through town.  Heading away from the city gate you soon come to a hill up which the road continues into a walled part of the city.  The crossroad here would appear to be the one that Loerwen mentioned.  Following it to the left you move slightly downhill towards the docks.  On your right you pass several dilapidated buildings.  Most of the alleyways on that side are very dark and it is difficult to make anything out in the gloom.  The buildings on your left however look much better kept.  There are several small shops among the buildings which have all been packed very close together. *

*As you come to a wider space in the road with a big lamppost on the corner you see the Bluetooth Inn.  Atleast that is what the sign says above the door.  Indeed the entire front face of the building is painted in a bright blue colour.  Suprisingly there arent many people out in the street at the moment.  When you approach the building a man in a guard's livery comes running out of a darker alley to your right.  He moves directly to a small brown obelisk that rises beside the lamp post.  Placing his hand a top the post he mutters something that you cant hear from here.  One or two other people in the street also stop to watch and you can now here a few more moving up the street from the docks beyond.*









*OOC:*


Little bit of time warp here to keep Finn in the same time period as the others.







-------------------------

*Jonas returns from the back with a bottle of wine and three glasses held carefully on his tray.  He sets them down on the table and seeing Kalythar seated with the group he says, "Ah sir, shall I get another drink for you?"









*OOC:*


Is Gren at the table with the others?  I was kind of waiting to move your plot along untilI knew whether everyone was seated together or not."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"I didn't see a whole lot, Sei-Ichi, big ol' Yajarn was blocking everything."


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 18, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn makes what seems to be a slight smile at Vand. _This is so different from the Enclave..._ Turning toward the captain, he answers his question. "Like my friend Vand told you, I'm Yajarn. As for my reasons for being here, I was simply looking for a job, something to make a name for myself."


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 19, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin first addresses Mr. Jonas, 
"Yes, another glass for the wine, good sir." 

He then turns to the litorian, and says, 

"Well met, Kalythar, I am Aadin.  We are travelers who've come up from the south recently.  Not too much news, I'm afraid.  We did hear reports of Chorrim on the move to the west of the Elder Mountains, and apparently the Rhodin have been increasingly on the move from the Harrowdeep.  In Ka-Rone, Speaker Caleb Athurn has recently left for De-Shamod, but other than that, nothing of note." 

Aadin pours a glass of wine for Sharilan, then Kalythar and lastly for Gren.

"What of Ao-Manasa - what is the latest news here?"

Still waiting for his own glass, Aadin begins to slowly pack his pipe, stretching both of his legs out, enjoying the chance to sit in a chair after such a long trip.

[ooc\] Changed color tags [\]


----------



## Raikes (Nov 19, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

Finn, not quite ready for bed yet, and still full of curiousity about the city, flies over toward the guard, at eye level.  As he approaches, he calls out "Is there anyt'ing I c'n do to help, sir?  I c'n heal a lil' if someun's has gotten hurt."

He seems upset, so I think either someone is hurt, or he is calling for backup.  Hope he doesn't lash out.

With that last thought, Finn climbs a bit in flight, for safety.  He looks into the alley to see what's up.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"What Yajarn means," Vand says, "is _we_ are looking for work. Stumbling across that fracas was a complete accident, we only do honest work, not skullduggery.


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 19, 2003)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

"Thank you for allowing me to join you all."

He nods briefly at Gren, giving him a quick once over before turning to Mr. Jonas, "Please put the wine on my tab, Mr. Jonas. We can settle up later tonite if it pleases you."

Mulling over Aadin's brief report while pouring wine for the three of them, "I wonder if I shouldn't leave town and head south. I haven't found anything so far worth staying around here for. Still, something tells me it's here in Ao-Manasa that I'll find my path."

"As to what's going on in Ao-Manasa, well, that's the same question I bother Mr. Jonas with several times a day. In my opinion, nothing, but perhaps what news he can share will have more meaning for some of you."

He then turns as Mr. Jonas returns to the table with the last glass, pours some wine for himself, and awaits either a toast from someone else or for Mr. Jonas to share any news.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 22, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

"Captain..." Malarky sighs and nods, readjusting his weight. At least the man would be tended to soon, though he half thought half of his misfortunes had to be owed to that name. Kip? One ought to punish parents for such things... 
"I lodge across the road, the  Blue Tooth Inn. I work as a crafter in town, in the market square and was coming home as I do every night."  A pale smile. "I heard screams, and someone sounded in trouble so I headed this way and was fortunately joined in assisting this man by these two individuals."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2003)

Captain Sei-Ichi listens as you all relate your stories.  He ponders for a moment longer than says, "This young knight is certainly in your debt then.  Scrigs like these normally dont bother armed knights, but they have been getting more adventurous of late.  All these immigrants coming down from the gold digs to the north are starting to impede on their territory.  My guards are ever vigilant, but as you can see sometimes they cant be everywhere all the time.  We shall have to see what the Order of the Axe was doing in the Worm. Malarky, Yajarn, and Vand you have my thanks."

Out in the street the young guardsman who came out of the alley looks up at Finn flying towards him.  "Yer help would be appreciated little sir, I have called the Healers from the Houses of the Holy and they will be here soon.  But we have an injured man whom we would like to speak too, he is unconscious though."  Before leading you down the alley he asks your name quickly.

In the alley way the large giant you spoke to a little while ago is standing speaking to a group of others who are standing around a man on the ground. 

------------------------

As Kalythar settles in with Aadin, Sharilan, and Gren a man enters the tavern.  He walks directly up to Mr. Jonas and speaks to him quietly.  When he is finished Jonas points in your direction.  The man dressed in a crimson cloak wears a short cropped beard and carries a short sword at his hip.  He moves over to your table and announces, "Oy, are you seeking employment?  This gentleman informed me that you might be looking for work.  My employer is seeking people to guard his caravans travelling to the north to Ke-Donal, the mining town."


----------



## Raikes (Nov 24, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

The spryte offers his name, "I'm Finn Redtip", as he zips ahead into the alleyway.

Spying the man on the ground, he alights on the ground next to him, and uses one of his daily greenbond healing charges.  A green glow surrounds the man's wounds momentarily.  Finn looks up at the others, and blushes a bit.  "Sorry if I presumed too much.  This man looked like he needed help.  I hope he is not your enemy."

The tiny greenbond bounces back up in the air as he talks, hating - as he does - always looking up.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 24, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*



			
				Sei-Ichi said:
			
		

> My guards are ever vigilant, but as you can see sometimes they cant be everywhere all the time.



It's not everyday you can talk to a captain of the guard. Yajarn will try not to waste this occasion. "If your men are stretched thin, Vand and myself could help. Like we said, we're looking for work. Is there anything special you need done ?"


			
				Finn said:
			
		

> "Sorry if I presumed too much. This man looked like he needed help. I hope he is not your enemy."



Yajarn doesn't take his attention away from Sei-Ichi for very long, offering the spryte only a short answer. "No, you did well, winged non-mojh."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Order of the Axe? I'm not sure I've heard of them...", Vand says.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 27, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

"No thanks are necessary." A small smile from the faen."Though I would appreciate knowing if you find aught about his attackers." Damnable critters had drawn -his- blood after all. "He seems to be from the Order of the Axe.  I've met a few members at the market... if you don't mind, I think they should be notified about this attack" 

He moves back to let Finn tend to the fallen knight, then smiles.
"Much appreciated. I worried he was injured badly."


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 28, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane.*

_Ke-Donal.... Isn't that where Sharilan's Uncle lives?_

Aadin leans back slightly in his chair, and draws in a long breath of smoke from his pipe.  He breathes out through his nose, then speaks to the man in crimson.

"We may well be interested, sir, for we are indeed looking for some sort of work.  I have a few questions to ask you. Firstly, and most importantly, does it leave tomorrow?  For my legs will not carry me much further tonight, I'm afraid to say."

Picking up his wine, Aadin takes a drink, savouring its' flavour.  

If the man answers that it leaves in the morning, Aadin chats for a few more minutes, then heads up to bed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

Finn dives into the alley ahead of the guardsman and rushes past the others to heal the fallen man.  Sei-Ichi speaks for a moment off to the side with his guardsman.

"Have the healers been called? "
"Yes, sah, I called em."
"And who is this then?"
"A spryte who offered his help."
"Good."

Then he turns back to you three and replies to your inquiries, "Thank you, Yajarn but at the moment we are fully staffed, just not omnipresent.  I will find you again in the future if we have need. Thank you little feykin, we meet again.  I hope that you found your tavern.  Lets see if this man can tell us anything, he should wake soon.  Oh, Vand, the Order of the Axe are a group of human knights who crusade in the name of Justice and Freedom.  I am realy curious what Sir Kip Lornem was doing here."

The young man on the ground starts to open his eyes as Malarky and Finn tend to his wounds.  It would appear that he had a couple of nasty cuts along his legs, but most of his injuries are light. He coughs a bit then tries to speak, "Ahm... *cough* um... Looks like I got in over my head. Damn scrigs."  He says putting his palm to his forehead obviously still feeling a little woozy. He looks around a bit at all the assembled crowd and says, "Didn't think I would draw a crowd though.  Oh, uh Captain-sir, uh...  Thank you I think."

"Don't thank me Lornem, these folks here were your angel's wings as it were.  You are lucky that they were in the area.  Now why you were in the area is what I really want to know." says Sei-Ichi.

"Me, well I was looking for a contact in the Worm, didn't expect to get jumped for it though." Sir Lornem replies.

-----------------------

In responce to Aadin's question the man says, "Aye tomorrow.  Wouldn't want to be leaving after dark, no fun in that.  If you are interested I will return tomorrow morning to lead you to the place we is leavin' from.  As you seem interested, I'll tell ya a bit more.  The caravan will follow the road along the river north and west of the city.  Take about, hmm, 3 days.  Pass through the little Faen village and make a short stop there to pick up a few more goods.  Ke-Donal is the mining town that has sprung up round the gold rush this summer.  With winter coming on soon, master wants to bring his profits back to the city where they will be safe and accessable."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 2, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Hmm, Order of the Axe. Truth and Justice. Doesn't sound like they pay is good in coin, but to each their own."

Vand addresses the injured man,"Sir Lornem is it? What brings you out this late, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Raikes (Dec 2, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond 3*

*Gee, I've never been called _anyone's_ "angel's wings" before.  Feels nice!*

Finn tries a flying bow to Malarky, pulling it off a bit clumsily.  "No problem, No problem.  Glad to help." 

Turning to Sir Lornem, the Greenbond says "Hey you, be careful on that leg, and try not to meet any more of these ... scrigs, whatever they are ... in any more dark alleys."


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

_To bad ... Working for the city officials would have been a great way to earn a name for myself. Let's see what this men has to say._

Yajarn silently nods at Vand's question and waits for Kip's answer.


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 5, 2003)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Hmm. It might be good to get out of town for a short time and see if my recent training is worth anything out in the field. And if these three agree it'll give me a chance to see if I should try and stick with them. Besides, this is probably the last opportunity I'll have before winter sets in to get out and stretch my legs.

After draining his glass, he stands up and moves over to the gentleman, with his paw extended to shake hands. "Well, I'm up for it, if you'll have me. Name's Kalythar, with the Devanian War Guild. What's the pay like? How many other guards do you have? And are you expecting any trouble on the trip?"


----------



## Malarky (Dec 11, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

A small smile to Finn, grateful. He sits back and tries to ease weight from the injured leg as he lets the others pull answers from the attacked knight. The man was coherent, that was certainly a good sign. It may be worthwhile to  try to speak to his Order, perhaps, suggest that if knights were being targeted perhaps measures should be taken to safeguard it's members.


----------



## Raikes (Dec 12, 2003)

*Finn Redtip*

Finn listens with some interest to the unfolding tale, glad that he could help.  "Do you need an escort, sir? I was just about to check in at that inn over there.  The _Stone Monkey_, or something like that, but I'm afraid I won't be able to sleep for a while after this excitement. "

He smiles at the other faen, sure that he will also accompany him as an escort.  *He seems like a nice person.*

ooc: Edit, changed she to he when referring to Malarky


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

In responce to Yajarn's question, Sir Lornem sits up and looks over the Mojh, "Just waiting for a contact, nothing wrong in that I hope." Glancing in the direction of the captain as he does so.  

Captain Sei-Ichi says, "Just waiting eh? Well I guess next time you should take a few precautions if you are going to hang around alone in the Worm.  We keep most trouble out, but as you can see some slips through." 

At that moment a small man in white comes around the corner from the street outside.  "My oh my what have we here, another knight set up on.  Well I shall just have to see what I can do.  Captain, sir, please let me tend to him for a moment."

"Brother Serweth, please have a look.  He took quite a nasty blow from a few scrigs.  Luckily for him these noble citizens happen to have come to his rescue."   The Captain says.

The small man in white kneels in front of Sir Lornem and places his hand on the mans forehead.  A soft glow eminates from the bottom of his palm as some of Kip's more greivous injuries close further.  The small man in white looking a little tired says, "There you go, should take care of things though plenty of bed-rest is in need.  If you require more healing Knight of the Axe, please seek out my order, The Houses of the Holy, in the upper city." 

Feeling significantly better, Sir Lornem stands up and in responce to Finn's question replies, "That would be much appreciated little friend.  I am in residence at the Order's compound not too far from here.  If you four would accompany me I would be in your debt."

With things settled for now the Captain, his guards and the man in white depart with the scrigs over their shoulders.

--------------------

The other party please see the thread entitled - [AU] Lost Dreams - Stone Troll.

[occ] Finn, Malarky is a male loresong faen, just thought I would point it out after your latest post.[/occ]


----------



## Zhure (Dec 15, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Harrumph." Vand follows Sir Lornem. "Cheer up, Yajarn, work will show if we don't give up hope."


----------



## Raikes (Dec 15, 2003)

*Finn Redtip*

Finn catches that last comment and addresses Vand "Isn't this work then?  Or is it too common an occurance in the city to count as work?"

The little greenbond flies alongside the knight as he makes his way down the alley.

Edit: spelling


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 15, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

"No, winged non-mojh. This is not 'work' as we did not gain much here in gold or glory. But perhaps we will yet ... By the way, I'm not sure I caught your names, little ones." He looks at both Malarky and Finn. "Like we said earlier, I'm Yajarn and this is Vand.".

Yajarn also follows the knight. _Let's hope his organization is more potent than he is. He would be dead if it wasn't for us._


----------



## Malarky (Dec 16, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

He follows them all limping slowly, somewhat... irritated at being called little. Still, to a mojh most creatures likely were.

"Malarky." simply, as he moved to follow the others, shoulders shrugging. " Ah, I don't know master Finn. I eke out a decent living in the market place." That ever easy smile, glad to make sure the other got back to his people in one piece.

(OOC: ah, Finn! I have been gender-switched? )


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

After the Captain has left Sir Lornem speaks to you, "Thank you all once again for rescuing me.  It would appear that I am in a little over my head.  Though hopefully not over his head."  He gestures towards where the Captain left. "As some of you guessed and I am sure he did too, I wasnt completely open about my intentions here.  I don't always trust them giants, run the place like it was the only obvious choice available.  I was here meeting one of my contacts, yes, but as he didnt inquire further I hesitated telling the good captain who or why.  If you would help me we can see if my order would be willing to help you out a bit too, you mentioned that you need jobs yes?"


----------



## Raikes (Dec 16, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond*

At Malarky's naming of him, Finn gives a slight flying bow to the big Mojh, complete with an arm flourish.

The winged greenbond smiles in acknowledgement at Malarky's words. *That's good to know, _He's_ not completely accustomed to violence in alleys*

To Sir Loernem, he says "What sort of help do you need, sir?"

Ooc: I've got the gender straight now Malarky.  Heh heh, at least that isn't a problem with Yajarn


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sir Lornem looks over his rescuers again, he looks a little unsure whether to continue before hearing from everyone.  Irreguardless he answers the small spryte's question, "Protection of a sort.  I am working with my order to root out some of the corruption that is growing in this poor part of town.  The people in this area get little help from the town's leaders and my order has sworn to protect the downtrodden. As such it looks like I need a bit more help."


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 17, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

Yajarn moves closer to Sir Lornem. "Protect the downtrodden ? A lofty goal, some might say. But not me. If they are weak, you are providing no help in protecting them. Teach them to be strong, I say, and they will no longer be in need. I believe you non-mojh even have a saying for this: 'Give a man a fish and you will feed him for one day. Teach him how to fish and he will be fed for life.' " He thinks for a moment. "Yet, I'm desperate for some work. So tell us what kind of 'protection' you need." What seems to be disgust appears in Yajarn's scaly face. He adds: "And what is the pay ?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand leans in closer at Yajarn's mention of pay.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 26, 2003)

"Well, I am going to have to speak to the leader of my order, Sir Trynn.  He is in charge of hiring mercenaries.  Usually it is standard rates, 1 gold coin per day, extra for a completed contract and a small bonus for hazard pay if we encounter any trouble.  Any rights to gear taken from fallen foes like those scrigs would belong to the order unless I am forgetting things.  

As far as what protection I need.  Well I was trying to contact one of those in the know as it were.  I will speak more about him once we are out of the Worm.  I would like to try and talk to him again and also I think that more should be done about these damned scrigs.  They can't be preying on people like that, especially with all the people that are coming in from the dig sites up north.  No good prospectin in the middle of winter.  So they come here." replies Sir Lornem.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"One gold? Well, it's better than what I'm making now. How long do you suppose you'll be on this 'mission'?" Vand asks.


----------



## Malarky (Dec 27, 2003)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

He contemplates the offer, "Hmm, I mean I make a decent living at the market place, but that sounds pretty good." In addition, Malarky would really rather like to find out why those creatures attacked.  He is limping from what one did, and it would not be bad to get them back for it.


----------



## Raikes (Dec 28, 2003)

*Finn*

Finn shivers a bit at the prospect of danger, but quickly comes to a decision.

"My elders sent me to this town to learn the lifeways of the city, and this looks like a perfect opportunity to do so.  If you'll have me, I'll be proud to assist this investigation."


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

Yajarns nods to Vand, Lornem and the other but he remains silent.

_1 gold per day ? That's pretty pathetic but Vand is right so I'll tag along for now._


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 31, 2003)

"Okay follow me." Si Lornem says as he leads you out of the Worm onto Trallforth Street.  The glowglobe lanterns provide ample illumination out on the street as a few people moving in from the docks towards their homes.  He leads you down the street towards the main market area.  Crossing High Street, you see a walled compound on the other side.  Walking to the gate, he pauses and you can make out the symbol for the order, a large double bladed axe, over the door.  He knocks on the wooden gate and a small hole opens revealing a younger member of the order.  Seeing Sir Lornem, the young man opens the door and says, "Sir Trynn will be wanting to see you Sir Lornem."  The young man watches as you all flow in behind.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2003)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand - his astral armor and glowglobe spells still running - enters the room carefully, looking left and right for any sign of danger. Mostly he wants to appear prepared to his prospective employer.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 3, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

_A wall and a gate ! At least they aren't some secret organization hiding in basements like rats._ As he gets through the gate, Yajarn stares at the youngster intently, smiling if the young knight averts his eyes. He then stands tall (or follows), waiting to see what happens next


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

Inside the compound you see a small training area, though no one is out practicing at this time of the evening.  To the left is a smaller two story wooden building and on the right is a larger building, the lowest story constructed from stone.  The man behind the gate watches as you move through the central square towards the larger building behind Sir Lornem.

At the door another guard stands watch and opens the door for you, saying nothing. Once inside you see a spartan entry hall.  The ceiling reaches above the gallery on the second floor and a simple staircase leads up to it from either side.  A pair of double doors lie across the foyer and Sir Lornem makes his way there directly.  He pauses and asks you to all wait a moment while he confers with his superior.

Taking moment to look around the grand room you all spot a couple of marble statues of human warriors in noble pose.  A large tapestry adorns the wall to the left, it features a scene with several warriors similar to the statues leading a rabble behind them up a hill.  Many of the warriors look battle scarred.

A few minutes later Sir Lornem emerges from behind the heavy wooden doors.  He looks a little more hesitant than before, but he ushers you in, "Sir Trynn would like to meet you now."

Behind a simple wooden desk sits an older man.  He looks like many of those you saw in the statues and tapestry outside, noble and strong, but battleweary.  He stands as you enter, "Welcome to the Order of the Axe. I am Sir Trynn leader of our order here in Ao Manasa. Please come in and join me."  Five chairs are arranged in front of the desk and Sir Lornem bids you to join him there.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vnd nods and takes a seat, looking around curiously at the furnishings.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

_That's somebody I can respect, even though he's a nonmojh._ Yajarn enters the room and makes a slight bow in the direction of Sir Trynn. "I, Yajarn of Harrowdeep, am honored to be in the presence of a veteran of many battles." With that, he sits down.


----------



## Raikes (Jan 7, 2004)

*Finn*

Finn takes a seat on the edge of the chair back, so that he'll stay more at eye-level.

He remains silent, and sits calmly waiting for the knight to speak.


----------



## Malarky (Jan 8, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky enters silently following the others. In faith, he was not particularly intent in throwing in his lot with this particular group - the mojh seemed to have a rather limited scope of interests. As for the others..he pauses, face brightening. There was a sprite of course, someone more familiar to be certain, than the mojh or Vand.

Truthfully, the offer of employment had been intriguing-- and there was of course the implied opportunity to get even with creatures that so ruthlessly waylaid people within the city. He had worked at the market long enough to appreciate the relative safety the townguard provided, and that these attackers should simply be allowed to go on their merry ways did not settle with his sense of fairness.

"Sir Trynn." He says with a nod of acknowledgement. He'd heard rumours and stories of the man about town- having an enhanced memory came in handy on ocassion. Privately, he'd doubted that half the tales were true, but seeing the man in person now, the faen wonders. Here was a man that had seen his share of adventures and misadventures, to be certain.

Still sore and rather battered about, he takes a seat gratefully and lets taut muscles relax against the backing, eyes lidding unconsciously. Aye, he'd be sore in the more, after the adrenaline of chase and battle had worn off. He longed for his bed and a tankard of ale only marginally less than he longed to get some answers as to what had just taken place in that alley.

He runs a hand through the dark red hair now matted with dirt and tangled with assorted twigs. He didn't want to think what else he might have touched in a back alley, really, as he gave a small smile to Finn and settled to listed to Sir Trynn.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 9, 2004)

"Yajarn, Malarky, Finn, Vand." He says in greeting, nodding his head to each of you.  His grey hair hangs loose and his rough beard add to the look of a veteran.  He shifts uncomfortably in his high backed wooden chair as he looks from Sir Lornem to each of you. 

"Sir Lornem has given me a quick version of the events in the alley as well as your desire to work with him in bringing these creatures to justice.  In some circumstances we hire mercenaries when we believe that a mission such as this one needs more muscle than the Order can bring to bear.  Therefore on Sir Lornem's council I would like to offer you each two choices, should you choose to join him in his mission.  

"First, those of you who would like to sign our standard contract for mercenaries may do so.  The pay is 1 queen (gp) per day, doubled at the end of a successful contract.  Hazard pay is also stipulated, covering bounties for creatures and rates for special circumstances.  This contract will be for a period of two weeks, though we can renew it if that is necessary following that period.  

"The second option is for you to join our Order as associates.  As an associate of the Order of the Axe you will be given a share in any bounties and salvagable equipment that you encounter.  In addition we can work together in the future and provide you with a source of information and security.  The Order, as some of you might know, is usually interested in furthering the human cause.  But here in the north we take a more open view of things and try to provide justice and security for those who cannot provide for themselves, those sometimes forgotten by the Giants.  Our members are largely human, but some faen and sibeccai grace our ranks.

"The choice is yours.  Alternatively, if you would like to back out of this venture, now is the time to do so.  Here are the mercenary contracts for each of you, just let me know if you would like to choose the second option."

Sir Trynn finishes, placing four sets of paper on the desk, one in front of each of you.  Sir Lornem waits patiently, eager to move on.


----------



## Malarky (Jan 9, 2004)

*Malarky, faen akashic*

"Begging the lord's pardon," Malarky's voice is soft, measured.  "I for one have no interest in becoming a mercenary. That being said, I am intrigued by the second choice you offered - I could see becoming an associate mutually beneficial. The terms are agreeable enough."

He inclines his head, letting red hair dangle like a curtain. He wouldn't mind a night of rest of course, but the longer they wait the more the creatures' trail will cool...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 9, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Salvage sounds like a great thing, but I can't join an order I know so little of," Vand says. "I might be willing to sign as a mercenary at least for now, just to get a feel of the organization."


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 10, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

"My friend Vand spoke wisely, so I'll echo his speech. I'm also not ready to join your organization. I'll sign your mercenary contract though."

OOC: if I understand correctly that's 28 gp (1 every day plus 14 at the end) for a succesful 2 weeks, plus hazard pay. Right ?


----------



## Raikes (Jan 10, 2004)

*Finn Redtip*

The little spryte thinks a moment, finally saying, "This isn't a blood oath or anything is it?  If we join as associates, but then find that we cannot in good conscience support your goals, we can leave peacably, right?  Not that it seems likely that such would happen, but I like to be careful with my oaths."

Finn looks at the knight steadily, not in the least shy about asking this particular question, hopefully showing that he may not be the flighty youngster he seems.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sir Trynn watches as Vand and Yajarn sign the contracts, answering Finn's question, "No no, no blood oath required.  A small ceremony is all, as an associate you just have to say that you will uphold our ideals - peace and justice for those who need our help. Then agree to help us when we call upon you.  We havent had a general call for our associates in decades. Things have been nice and quiet for the most part here in the far reaches of the Diamond Throne." The last he says with a little pause, before continuing. "I can get another couple of members into the office and swear the two of you in right now if you like.  Once sworn in you can come to us if you are in trouble or in need of work."

[ooc: GPEKO: yup thats the deal.  given that you are going after scrigs there will be hazard pay.]


----------



## Malarky (Jan 13, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky watches as the others sign contracts. Peculiar, not to trust an organization enough to join as an associate, but enough to willingly become its mercenaries. Ah, it was the same to him, really - he'd heard enough of the Order around town to smile quietly at Finn's questions. Smart sprite, well researching what he got into. As for him... it wouldn't hurt, affiliation to the Order just as he was to the Akashic Guild. Enough freedom to move about and succor should he need it. As for sharing unusual items that they came across, that sounded vastly more intriguing and potentially profitable.
"I for one, would be thankful to be sworn in soon, Sir Trynn. I think the longer we wait to pursue these creatures, the farther from our grasp they slip."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Any pay is good pay, Yajarn... maybe we'll like the organization enough to enroll as members in a few months or something. Until then, we get to eat," Vand says with a grin.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn's head rises up after writing his name on the mercenary contract. He winces as the pain returns to his arrow wound but he manages to regain his composure and remains stoic. "Perhaps you will, Vand, but I don't think I will. But you're right, as usual. The important thing his that we've find some work." He turns toward his new employer. "Sir Trynn, what are we to do exactly ? Do you want us to simply follow and protect Sir Lornem ? Or are we to play a more 'active' role against those scrigs ?"


----------



## Raikes (Jan 16, 2004)

*Finn*

Hearing that the title of "associate" means exactly that, Finn looks pleased.  "Now that I understand, I'll be glad to be sworn in alongside my faen friend." he says, with a deliberate tone.

When he sees Yajarn wincing, he studies the big fellow a moment and offers, "If you like, I could heal that wound for you.  It looks painful."


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yajarn, mojh warmain*

"It is indeed painful, winged non-mojh, but I can withstand it. I'm not in dire need of your healing nor will I ask it of you but if you offer it freely, I won't refuse."

OOC: I guess this is Yajarn's way of saying: yes, I'd like that very much .


----------



## Raikes (Jan 17, 2004)

*Finn*

*Yay.  Someone who is polite about wanting healing.  I do so dislike presumptuous folks.*

Without a word, Finn flits over and expends the second of his daily _Infuse with Life_ charges.  His hands glow green for a moment, and a deep soothing sense of _rightness_ permeates the formerly painful wound on the Mojh.

"One of the small gifts of the Green.  Glad to help." says Finn, flitting back to his seat-perch.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"My apologies, Yajarn," Vand says,"I wasn't aware you'd been injured. Speak up next time and I'll gladly heal you as well."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

Malarky shifts uneasily on his injured leg as Sir Lornem opens the door to summon a couple of other knights.  A few moments later two other young knights enter the office.  Standing at the back they wait as Sir Trynn recognises Malarky and Finn as brothers in the Order of the Axe.  He reads off a scroll that describes the Orders commitment to justice and peace.  Once the short ceremony is finished the two of you sign the roster and the younger knights witness your signitures.

"Now as associates of the Order, you two may call on us when you need help and we shall call on you in times of trouble.  Should you, Yajarn and Vand choose to join us later, you will be welcome.  As for Sir Lornem's mission and yours we can now speak on that."

For a few months we have been helping some of the folks who make the Worm their home.  Not many people choose to visit that part of the city and the shadows of the cliff-side hide all sorts of ne'er do wells.  Some of the smaller shops that work in the area were having some troubles with extortion and such from an element within the Worm.  We have been trying to root out the extortionists as well as the blackmarketeers.  Sir Lornem was getting close to one of the fenses that operates in the Worm, the Gloomwalker - a dangerous sibeccai whom we have learned wishes to get out from under his master.  With this latest attack on Sir Lornem it would appear that the scrigs are also working for whomever this Gloomwalker works for.  We want you to join with him to root out the scrigs and find out if they have any connection as we suspect."

For now we are not going to try and initiate contact with the Gloomwalker as I suspect that his motives were not very sincere. As the terms of your contract stipulate, Yajarn and Vand, we would like you to guard Sir Lornem in this capacity.  Malarky and Finn, for the moment we would also like you to join him, though I think that it might be best if the two of you worked seperately to try and find out where these scrigs are coming from.  It shouldnt take too long for the two groups to find out where they are.  If you do find any information please head back here to the compound and wait for the other group."

If you have any questions, concerns or suggestions nows the time to ask." Sir Trynn finishes your debriefing.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 21, 2004)

*Yajarn*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> "My apologies, Yajarn," Vand says,"I wasn't aware you'd been injured. Speak up next time and I'll gladly heal you as well."



"You know me, Vand. I try not to complain. Complaining is for the weak." He looks toward Malarky, smiling slightly. "Our small non-mojh might still appreciate your talent. Although, he also seems pretty stoic about it."


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 21, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "If you have any questions, concerns or suggestions nows the time to ask." Sir Trynn finishes your debriefing.



"Not that my opinion really matters, since I signed the contract, but I'm glad we're not attacking the scrigs simply because they are scrigs. Perhaps they are only protecting their territory and doing a better job at it than those who require your protection."

Yajarn almost opens his mouth to say more but he restrains himself, keeping the words in his head. _Those creature are probably trying to survive after being rejected by the other non-mojh. I wonder if those knights of the axe would be so quick to come to help if the scrigs were the ones being extorted by others._


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand crosses his arms and listens quietly during the briefing.

"I'm glad I'm not in charge of the investigation - I don't think I'd do well at it," Vand says, smiling.  "The offer for healing goes for anyone if it's in my power, just speak up."


----------



## Malarky (Jan 24, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky nods at Yajarn and gives Vand a slight smile. "Well as it seems we are going to be heading out relatively soon, I suppose I better get this looked at, eh? Your offer is much appreciated."  Then he turns towards Sir Trynn regarding him slowly. "Would you like us to set out tonight before the trail grows cold, or will it wait till the morning?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"As long as I have healing available, I will grant it," Vand says.

Eschewing using a spellpouch, Vand will instead concentrate, willing the wounds of Malarky to be healed. _Cast Transfer Wounds [lesser], once and then he's out of 1st level spells. If needed, Vand will cast the diminished version twice, but then be completely out of spells. Each casting takes 4 rounds because he's making them psionic by not using material, somatic or verbal components._


----------



## Raikes (Jan 26, 2004)

*Finn*

The greenbond spryte watches with interest this painful, non-green-powered method of healing.  He's never seen a psionic spell cast before.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2004)

After everyone has airred their concerns, Sir Trynn replies, "I think things would best wait for tomorrow morning, the Worm is not somewhere that you really want to be poking around dark holes in the middle of the night. Indeed Yajarn we have not been troubled by the scrigs in the past, it is only now that they have begun attacking people in the streets and getting much more agressive.  

If any of you needs accomodations for the evening you are free to stay in the barracks here or in the Bluetooth Inn, which is very close to this compound.  Tell them that you are working for me and you will get a discounted room rate.  Tomorrow morning if you would all meet Sir Lornem here to get organized before heading out." 

Vand concentrates for a few moments before Malarky's leg heals, with seemingly none of the normal vocal or visual cues.  Finn you find that it would have been difficult to tell that Vand had even cast it, had you not known what effect you were looking for.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn gets up. "Excellent, Sir Trynn, I'm pleased to have met you. You'll have to excuse me, but in order to be alert tomorrow morning, I need a good night of sleep. I'm heading for the Bluetooth Inn. Are you coming along, Vand ?"

OOC: All Yajarn really wants is a room. If he doesn't encounter any troubles, you can just fast foward to the next morning. That is if nobody else has other plans, of course.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand agrees. "Good idea, Yajarn. My limited magicks are all worn out and I could use the rest."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

You all choose to accept the rooms at the Bluetooth Inn.  Malarky leads the way as he has been a resident there from a few weeks.  At the inn you find a lively tap-room where many people are currently being entertained by a scarred sibeccai woman.  Her tale seems to involve fighting against ice trolls in the northern plains with nothing but her claws and teeth.  Grabbing a meal before heading up to your rooms, you find out that the woman speaking is the owner of the inn.  She seems a little preoccupied for a while, but the talk is that all newcomers are welcome to share tales of their adventures too.  She is still spinning her tale as you retire to your rooms.

The next morning you all wake up on time, having asked to be woken together just after sunrise.  A short breakfast together provides you with a nice full stomach before heading back to the Order's compound.    Waiting at the gate, Sir Lornem leads you inside.  Once there he gives you a small map of the Worm and outlines the plan.

"From your report on where that scrig escaped too, Yajarn, Vand and myself will investigate the alleys towards the center of the Worm.  It looks like the creature was heading for the cliff-side that looms over the Worm.  I think it might be best if the other two of you start a more systematic approach and start down by the docks working your way to our position.  Maybe see if any of the residents have any information about scrig activity lately. Lets meet up outside the Inn for lunch to see what we have come up with. Any questions before we head out?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand nods. "I have one. You'll be doing all the questioning and we'll be acting as guards and scouts? I'm not good with interrogations."


----------



## Raikes (Feb 2, 2004)

*Finn Redtip*

Finn glances at Malarky before asking Sir Lornem the obvious question.  "So, what are we looking for?  The scrig?  Any scrig?  What do you want us to do if we find one?  Capture it?"  The spryte, a bit excited, zips back and forth across office, trying to remember what he was going to ask.

In a moment, he stops on the edge of a chair, "Oh yes, do we have some way of keeping from getting arrested if we start a fight while trying to carry out your orders?  Or is that not an issue in the Worm?"

The spryte sits on his heels waiting for the answers.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn quietly crosses his arms, waiting for the departure signal from 'Sir' Lornem.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 4, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky had to blink at Finn's enthusiasm, his anticipation of glorious fights and heroic deeds. For his part he wanted to get the needed information and perhaps return later to a nice tankard at ale at the inn. His leg fully healed now the sleep had done wonders for his mood, and he regretted his somewhat brusque manner earlied. He winked at Finn with a wicked grin. Ah, he was going to enjoy his company.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sir Lornem nods to Vand's question, "Yes I will do any questioning, just follow my lead.  For the other two, I'm hoping that you will be able to find a few more things from the inhabitants of the Worm."

At Finn's questions however he answers, "We are searching for any scrig really, though in particular those who are troubling the residents of this city.  That one you drove off yesterday would be one in particularily.  At this point it might be best to find out where they are hiding out, so if you find one perhaps trailing it or interogatting it would work best.  Scrigs in general are not protected by the law around here."  At this he looks to Yajarn remembering his earlier question about their motives, then back to Finn. "But use your discretion. If the scrig is not doing anything that looks unlawful just find out what you can from him.  With other citizens its best to call for the help of the city guard if you get into trouble."

"Well if thats everything then lets get started."

[ooc: any last questions before we head in or is everyone good?]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

"Okay, sounds good to me," Vand says.


----------



## Raikes (Feb 8, 2004)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond*

Finn bounces off the seatback, ready to go.  He attempts another flying bow, this one to Sir Lornem (he's getting better at them, but still isn't very good), and circles Malarky's seat, waiting.

Can we use spells from _The Complete Book of Eldritch Might_?  They are by Monte Cook and already converted for AU.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

The sun sits a few fingers off the horizon out off the harbour.  As Finn and Malarky make their way down Trallforth St. towards the docks, the sun glints off a large ship anchored out in the harbor.  Brilliant light skips off the brass hull dazzling the early risers.  You make your way down to the docks and begin your search at the end of the Worm.  Here only a few buildings stand between the cliff side and Trallforth St above the docks.  These few buildings look a little better than those you witnessed yesterday.  Nearest to the port is a tavern down in the basement of one building, the sign hanging outside proclaims in the Devil's Den. A few other shops grace the buildings closest to the road.  Most of them cater to the sailors or ship masters who need to resupply their stocks; nails and spikes, fishing nets, a wainwright, and other similar industries are present.  

Making your way down one of the alleys looking for someone to talk to, the two of you see a few people have started their day.  Some hang laundry out on this ropes tied between the buildings, others make water in the street.  After searching for about half an hour you have made your way into the Worm, one particular gentleman stands out.  A male litorian wearing a long black cloak leans against one building holding a long spear.  As you approach he looks at the two of you wearily.  He is the first person here you have seen who has not been preparing for the day ahead.

------------------

Sir Lornem leads Vand and Yajarn across Trallforth Street and into the alleyway where you rescued him just yesterday evening.  The piles of garbage to either side of the alley still show signs of the life that was taken there last night.  Dark stains cover the ground.  As the three of you examine the place of the ambush a rat runs out across the garbage strewn alley startling Vand.  It disappears as fast as it appeared.

Sir Lornem asks you where you had seen that one scrig run to.  Leading the way down the alley towards the looming wall, things grow darker.  The shadow cast by the cliff in this particular part of the Worm blocks the early morning light.  Crossing into the small area where the scrig had managed to escape last night, you see no one.  Out in the streets of the Worm people go about their early morning chores, but here in this alley you don't see anyone.  Moving back amongst the garbage you quickly take stock of all of the exits that it might have escaped through.  

The buildings to the left and right have a couple of entrances each, but no ground floor windows facing this way.  Above you there is one ladder affixed to the building on your left.  It goes up to a makeshift balcony on the third floor.  Poking around at the dead end of the alley you find a sewer entrance.  It once featured a grate over it, but that has been broken off and tossed to the side.   Examining the hinges the damage does not appear to be recent.

Sir Lornem asks which way you two think would be best to start with.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand points wordlessly at the ladder. "I'll climb if no one else wants to."


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 12, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn makes a slight smile at Sir Lornem. "I thought you were the leader here ? It seems you can't do much without our help." Pretty much ignoring the young knight reaction to this, Yajarn studies the situation for a moment. "Given the nature of those we are looking for, I'd say they fled into the sewers. But perhaps it's better we investigate this balcony before exploring the treacherous underground." Yajarn pulls out his bow and turns to Vand. "Alright, climb up, I'll cover you. If nothing is wrong, I'll follow you shortly."


----------



## Raikes (Feb 12, 2004)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond*

Finn swoops by the Litorian, carefully.  *Hope I don't startle him.  That spear looks sharp!*

He calls out in a bright voice, "Hi there!  Everything alright?  You look so tired on such a beautiful morning."


----------



## Malarky (Feb 13, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky winces inwardly... so much for trying to sneak up on the man. Still, he slowly approaches, trying to make sure Finn doesn't get in deeper than the little spryte can handle.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand nods.  "You're probably right about the sewers, Yajarn. But this way we'll know the rooftops are secure before we go climbing down underground. Might prevent some sniping when we return; might do nothing."

Vand stretches his neck side to side briefly before climbing, slowly but sure-footed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

Vand maneuvers his way up the rickety ladder.  Several times he is forced to hug the ladder as it sways often.  Once you reach the 3rd floor, you descend from the ladder onto the make-shift balcony.  It is slanted a little off to the left and down, but for the most part appears stable.  The windows to this particular floor appear to have been boarded up quite a while ago as many of the peices of wood have begun to decay.  The door however is wide open and inside all that you see is darkness.  The light doesnt make it very far into the building because the nearby cliff and other buildings obscure the sun light at this time.

Down below Sir Lornem looks at Yajarn a moment at his comment, but seeing the Mojh paying no heed, he lets the matter drop.  To Vand he says, "Do you see anything up there?  Yajarn perhaps you could give him a hand."

------------------

Meanwhile on the other side of town, Finn and Malarky approach the dangerous looking Litorian.  To Finn he replies, "Everything is just fine little one.  My watch is almost through that is probably why I look a little tired.  What are you two little gentlemen doing in this part of town on, as you put it, such a beautiful morning?"  His tone is a little gruff, though neither of you sense any hostility, only weariness.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand struggles to the roof and then looks around. He's not a tracker but will give it a good effort.

"Nothing yet," he hollers from the rooftop.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 18, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Without a word, Yajarn puts his bow away and starts climbing. Once on the balcony, he'll peer into the dark doorway. His draconic eyes will probably allow him to see more than Vand could.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yajarn ascends the shakey ladder behind Vand and joins him on the rickety jury-rigged balcony.  The darkness of the doorway is much easier for Yajarn to see into.  He leads the way into a small, foul smelling room.  At first it is difficult to make much out as it is covered in filth.  But in the far corner you can see a man crumpled up beneath some form of cover.  At your footsteps, he turns slowly looking at you with wide eyes.  Before you can react, he speaks,

"Hehehehe, I see a man that was and a man that isnt yet. haha. What could they want? Not me for sure not me.  Who'd want me? haha.  Eh, well what do you want? hehe" He says in a coughing raspy voice.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 23, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Feeling more and more in charge of this mission, Yajarn asks the questions. "You don't seem to be much of a man yourself, nonmojh. But perhaps you are observant enough to help us. We are looking for scrigs bandits." Remembering what the leader of the small creatures said to Malarky: _Hehe interrupt Trigg will you!_  Yajarn makes precisions about their quarry. "Particularly for the one who names himself Trigg. You know anything about him ?"

OOC: Diplomacy -1, Sense motive +0 (WOW !) The intimidation will come later ...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand tries to look menacing, summoning his mindblade dramatically.


----------



## Raikes (Feb 23, 2004)

*Finn, Spryte Greenbond*

The little greenbond looks at the tired Litorian.  "You wouldn't have seen any of those _scrig_ guys around here, would you?  We're looking for one that has gone bandit."


----------



## Malarky (Feb 25, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

*Malarky cringes inwardly, but smiles pleasantly enough* "I can imagine how you long to be home to a good meal and well-earned rest. Still, if you'd spare us a moment..we were attacked recently, and the man in question -as my companion pointed out- got away before we had our answers from him."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Interrogations*

The man curled up on the floor leaps to his feat and moves very quickly to Yajarn.  Rising up on the balls of his feet he peers into Yajarn's face with wide eyes standing only inches away.  "Trigg the scrig eh?   I might, I may, I could have seen him... or not.  Why should I tell you hehe why? eh?"  He seems unfazed by Vand's mindblade, or perhaps he just doesn't notice it. He backs off stepping outside Yajarn's personal space.  He hovers around looking at both of you oddly, tilting his head a bit to the left.

----------------

The litorian down looks at the two of you and kneels a bit lowering himself down a bit more to your level.  "Yeah I seen a few of them scrigs around.  Kinda why I got this job.  My employer here doesnt want his shop or his customers bothered by the likes of them.  Sure he pays the protection fees like the rest here in the Worm do, but he says its always good to have a bit more assurances.  Course I pay em a cut of my wages too, makes my job easier and even less dangerous." He says winking to Finn.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 25, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

_I thought he might say something like this._ Yajarn moves closer to the man, standing tall above him. Before responding to him, he calls on the power of his cloak, surrounding himself in darkness. "Look, nonmojh, you are NOT the kind of person with whom I negociate. Now, give me the information I seek or very bad things will happen to you."

OOC : _cloak of darkness_ gives a +2 bonus to intimidate, for a total of +7.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 2, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

_Hmmm, he doesn't seem cooperative. This is why I don't do interrogations._ Vand makes sure he's between the man and any obvious exits, but leaves his mindblade out and running.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Madman*

The strange man backs away a little further as Yajarn pursues him into the room.  The dark cloak seems to have had its desired effect on the man and he drops down into a crouch and begins to mumble.  "Sure sure I seen um.  Just last night right?  Little blighters ran into that building cross the street like they always do.  Took my leg they did. Took it last... last.. a while ago. my leg? Get me my leg if you can? my leg..."  He curls in on himself more and decends even further into incoherent babble.  You do notice that he still sports both of his legs, so you have no idea what he ment by that last bit.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 6, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn moves away from the madman. "Pathetic ..." He says to Vand with disgust. "I wish he had fought back, showed us some hidden strength. At least we got what we came for. Maybe they don't operate from the sewers after all." He goes back through the doorway, into the light, and looks down to find what might be 'the building across the street'.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

 "Perhaps this 'leg' is metaphorical for a means of travel. A horse, a wagon, even a cane. It's something to watch for," Vand says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yajarn moves back to the rickety balcony and peers down at the ground level of the building opposite them.  There are a couple of doorways facing the one you are in.  One is close to the entrance of the alley and had Trigg ducked in there he probably would have been spotted.  The other door however is further back near the wall closest to the sewer entrance.  Sir Lornem calls up, "Found anything?"


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 11, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> "Perhaps this 'leg' is metaphorical for a means of travel. A horse, a wagon, even a cane. It's something to watch for," Vand says.



"It's a possibility ... but it has little to do with what we came to do here. And beside, he could just be totally crazy."


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Found anything?"



"Perhaps" replies Yajarn. Without another word, he climbs down the ladder. He adresses Lornem on the ground floor. "According to a bum living up there, the scrig fleed through this door." He points the door on the wall near the sewer entrance


----------



## Zhure (Mar 13, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand waits until Yajarn has made a safe descent, then dispels his mindblade and follows.

 "Now we go down?"


----------



## Malarky (Mar 22, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

"Do all the shopkeepers pay protection fees?" Malarky looked around discreetly, watching the people around them. "I would have imagined the local guard might still provide some protection within the Worm....or has it gotten worse of late?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

Sir Lornem nods as Yajarn delivers his report. When both he and Vand are on the ground he says, "Hmm. Well then lets check out that door.  Before we get in to deep though we should see what information the others have gathered.  Well, maybe after we have a look whats behind this door.  If you two want to stand to that side. I'll open the door." Moving to the right of the door, he motions you to stand quietly to the left.  Then he pushes on the door gently and it swings inward revealing a small dark room.  Inside the building you can see no other creatures, even with your enhanced vision, Yajarn.  The place smells slightly of the sewers, though anything this close to the wall probably does.  Inside is a room only about four or five paces long by about two wide.  There is another door to the far end which is currently shut.  You dont hear any sounds coming from inside the building, but from up above in the room you had just come from you hear, "My leg, its black wood, please get my leg." The madman cannot be seen from the ground, but you know that it is definitely him who yelled out.

----------------

The litorian guardsman raises his head a bit to the taller faen, having kneeled down to speak to the small spryte.  "Indeed most do pay their dues here in the Worm.  Sure the city guard makes its rounds, but they can't keep watch all the time.  Thats when things go wrong for some of the residents here.  Things may have gotten worse a bit of late, but it comes and goes.  Listen I'm about to get off, tell you what, you two have been quite nice to a boring guard like me.  If you talk to the Duskwalker, he'll be able to help, but don't tell nobody that it was me who sent you. I don't want to cause my boss any trouble."


----------



## Raikes (Mar 23, 2004)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond*

Finn takes to the air again, saying "Thank you kind sir!  Which way would this, er, fellow be?  Let's go, Malarky!"

He zips back and forth, ready to go the direction the guard points.

ooc:  Sorry for the long absence.  The game hadn't moved for a long while and it fell off my daily checkin list.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

"Thanks for the heads up." as he slowly meanders the way the guard indicates.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"Crazy fool" murmurs Yajarn as he pulls his shield out and prepare to open the other door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

The litorian guard stands up again, adjusting his spear.  "Hmm, I don't think that he is around now.  He usually comes out in the evening and you can usually find him down at Dead Man's Ale a little hole-in-the-wall down by the docks.  He's a litorian like me, little shorter though with dark grey fur.  Just ask around I'm sure you'll find him. Well better finish off my shift. Later."  He finishes then looks around to see if anyone had been watching the conversation or decided to take advantage of the distracted guard.  Seeing nothing he returns to his post as you take your leave.

---------------

All of a sudden as Yajarn moves into the dark building, the floor boards let out a loud creak and a soft voices can be heard from behind the door. It opens a crack and a small rat like nose of one of the scrigs peers out before slamming the door shut again.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand manifests his mindblade, then sprinkles a tiny pinch of powdered star-stone to call up his Astral Armor.

Quietly, after calling a brief incantation to finish summoning his armor, he says, "Black wood? Perhaps it's a crutch, or staff makes more sense."


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 26, 2004)

"DRAZNAK KELSIR !" Yajarn curses loudly in draconic as the floor boards reveal his presence. "It's them, let's go !" He says quickly to Vand and Lornem. He then runs across the room and opens the door.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 28, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky slowly meanders away with Finn, contemplating what to do. _Its only mid-morning and the man the guard spoke of will not be around till nightfall._  He turns to the spryte, carefully keeping his voice low, "Lets try and keep working our way towards where Sir Lornem was attacked and see if we can find any more leads that we can follow before nightfall."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Making their way towards the alley that the attack took place in, Malarky and Finn find little new information.  Most people go about their morning routines, but few are eager to speak to the pair.  After about 15 minutes they find themselves in the alley where Yajarn and Vand were to start their search.  There are four doors on the ground level, two in each building to the left and right.  You also spot an entrance to the sewers at the end of the alley as well as a ladder heading up to the third floor of the building on the right.  The last door on the left is open and it appears that a light covering of frost coats the door frame.

-------

(Meanwhile 5 minutes earlier...)

Vand summons his sword as Yajarn makes for the door.  As he opens the door he sees Trigg standing in front of him grinning.  In his hand is a small white crystal.  He tosses it at you and you feel a powerful blast of cold as it lands just behind you.  Even Vand can feel the numbing cold despite being 10 feet behind Yajarn. [ooc: 5 cold dmg to Yajarn and Vand]  Trigg takes off at a run down a hole in the floor on the other side of the small room he is in.

[ooc: will post map of the room tonight.  If I have been unclear in my description just let me know.]


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 30, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn curses himself for being so foolish. He moves up the the hole and, with caution, looks down. 

_Damn scrigs, they can't just stay and fight. The weak fools can only hope to flee from us._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2004)

*Vand, 20/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand winces at the sudden blast of cold but follows Yajarn after the scrigs.

 OOC: Free action to summon mindblade. Used Standard Action to cast Astral Armor spell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

There is a small ladder lying down in another room beneath.  It looks vaguely like a store room into which the ladder has fallen. Another scrig launches a crossbow at Yajarn as soon as he sticks his head out, but it was poorly aimed and had little to target so it flies harmlessly by to stick into the wooden ceiling above.  The scrig then ducks out of view.  Sir Lornem comes up behind Vand and Yajarn and says, "Lets get down there and see where they got too."


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

OOC: How deep is the pit ?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

The pit is only about 8 to 10 feet deep by your guess.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Not ready to show any fear or weakness, Yajarn turns to Lornem. "Alright, you're the boss. Just try to lag not to far behind." With further hesitation, Yajarn retrieves his rope from his back pack and gives one end of it to Vand. "Hold this, please" he says simply.

If there's no objections, he'll slide down the rope (he put his shield away before doing this), until he's about 5 feet from the ground, at which point he'll let go of it and land softly on his two feet (hopefully !). He'll then draw his sword and look around for signs of the scrigs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Suprise Round*

Suprise Round
As Yajarn is lowered into the room below, two scrigs leap out of a darkened hallway to the left.  They try unsuccessfully to stick him with their shortspears, though one was uncomfortably close to sliding in under his armor.   Dropping the last 5 feet Yajarn lands comfortably on his feet.

Round 1
Init:
Scrigs
Yajarn
Sir Lornem
Vand

As Yajarn reaches the bottom the scrigs take another stab with thier shortspears.  One clangs off his metal plate, but the other slides in an scratches his left arm. [ooc: hit Yajarn, 1 dmg]

Quick map:


```
__________
  |         |
__|     *   |
     s1  Y  |
--|  s2     |
  |         |
  -----------
```
*is the ladder.  The hole and dangling rope is directly above you, your up.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 3, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn loses no time. In one movement, he draws his sword and attacks one of the scrigs. Without his shield however, he's cautious and doesn't totally presses the attack.

OOC: Yajarns holds his bastard sword two-handed for 1d10+6 of damage and applies a penalty of -2 on his attack (so +6) to retain his usual AC of 22.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2004)

*Vand, 20/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand bravely jumps down the hole, trying to land on his feet, keeping only one hand on the rope.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Round 1, Con't

Yajarn slashes out cautiously at one of the scrigs taking it on the left shoulder.  The ugly creature falls limply to the ground, unconscious and bleeding. [ooc: hit s1, 7 dmg, unconscious]

Sir Lornem rushes in behind Vand to see what the comotion<sp?> is.  He will wait till Vand is down, and offers to hold the rope to make the decent easier.

Vand hangs on to the rope and moves down it quickly.  He reaches the bottom safely right behing Yajarn, ready to attack at the first opportunity.

Round 2
The last scrig takes a stab at Yajarn again, looking apprehensively at the crumpled form of his friend on the ground. His spear clangs off of Yajarn's heavy armor.  

In the background, from somewhere behind the scrig you hear a loud clang of metal striking the ground.

Quick map:


```
__________
  |         |
__|     *   |
     s1  YV |
--|         |
  |         |
  -----------
```
*is the ladder.  The hole and dangling rope is directly above you, your up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 5, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Hearing Vand fall behind him, Yajarn calls to him. "Let's try to capture this one. I'll take his right, move to his left."

With a few faints and feeble attacks, Yajarn distract the scrig long enough to ready his shield and move to the right of the creature. Once in this position, he tries to knock out the scrig, much like he did yesterday with the one in the alley.

OOC: 5-foot step to the right of the scrig (the bottom of the map). Move action to ready the shield and attack for non-lethal damage (+4 to attack, 1d10+5 subdual).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

Round 2, Con't

Yajarn gets out his shield and moves a bit to the left, launching a carefully placed attack designed to knock the creature down rather than kill it.  Unfortunately the scrig leaps back at the last moment avoiding the blow.

Sir Lornem sees that there is no room for him to try and jump down so he waits for Vand to move.


Quick map:


```
__________
  |         |
__|     *   |
     s1   V |
--|    Y    |
  |         |
  -----------
```
*is the ladder.  The hole and dangling rope is directly above you, your up.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2004)

*Vand, 20/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand circles counter-clocwise, trying to get around to strike the creature and to make room for Sir Lornem.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Round 2, End*

Round 2, End

Vand moves to his right, attempting to get in close to the little scrig.  Swinging with his mindblade, Vand cuts through the suprised creature's defences. [ooc: hit s1, dmg 9, unconscious]

Lormen calls down from above, "Hey if I jump down there to join you, is there any way for us to get back up." He says as he dangles the rope.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

With a bit of annoyance, Yajarn responds hastily to Lornem's question. "Yes, yes, there's a ladder. I'll put it up." Once their employer is down, Yajarn retrieves his rope and quickly start tying the two scrigs together with it. "Once again, I think their leader slipped between our fingers. What do you think, Lornem, should we continue running after him, or heal and question these two."

OOC: The Mind Blade only did subdual damage, right ?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

As soon as Sir Lornem is down the ladder he says, "Let's go after him. I don't want that little scrig to get away so easily again.  We will be back to question these two soon. Just leave them bound and unconscious."

Following the corridor out of the room it goes about 20 feet where it becomes more like hewn stone.  As you enter this part you start to smell the horrors of the sewer system.  Pressing onwards you enter out of the rough carved tunnel into the sewers proper.  it is a small room maybe 10 feet in either direction with only one other exit.  A large steel gate with a heavy lock has been closed over the exit.  That might have been the loud metal bang you had heard earlier.  It would appear that the room you are in might have once been some kind of way station or storage room.

[ooc: yup mind blade is subdual damage, the other you hit is probably going to bleed to death, but you have captured one of them.]


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 9, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"I was afraid we would encounter something like this after what we heard. We have a definitive disadvantage here. This is his domain, his battleground. Curse the little non-mojh ! Now, to find a way past this gate, humm ..." Yajarn tries to orient himself. Would the sewer entrance they saw on the surface lead to a passage behind this door ?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

Thinking back and trying to orient himself with the surface above him, Yajarn thinks it might be possible that the sewer entrance would lead to somewhere on the other side of the door.  It certainly doesnt lead down to the part of the sewer you have encountered so far (1 small 10x10 room).  

Lornem says, "Hey let me have a shot at it, perhaps I can loosen the lock to get through."  He takes a few moments fumbling about and pulls out a small kit with several long thin tools.  After a couple of minutes of fiddling with the lock he turns back and says, "Nope dont think that I can get through this one.  Maybe someone else might have a better chance at it, but not me."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> OOC: The Mind Blade only did subdual damage, right ?




 Correct.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2004)

*Vand, 20/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Seeng Yajarn has everything in hand, Vand dissipates his 'blade and begins to cast a healing spell on himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2004)

Vand closes his eyes for a moment, concentrating on the wounds cause by the exploding ball of ice.  He opens his eyes as small sparkles of light, like tiny stars, begin to knit the wounds closed.  When it is finished, the wounds have dissappeared completely but Vand is feeling a little fatigued. [ooc: heal 5 dmg, take 2 subdual]

-------

Outside in the alleyway, Malarky and Finn see the signs of frost in the small doorway that has been flung open in the building to the left.  Checking the ground outside, you spot many footprints heading into the building, but the most recent include a very heavy armored boot print, quite like that of Yajarn.  Looking around Vand's lighter step and Sir Lornem's can be picked out as well.  It would appear that they went into this building.  Peering inside you can see a dark hallway, the only light provided by the open door you are standing in.  At the other end of the short hallway is another door, also open.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 12, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"A knight trying to pick a lock ? Well that's a first. Why don't we try using that sewer entrance back in the alley. It might lead to a passage behind this gate."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

"I am a knight, true, but one who values freedom and a release from the shackles of oppression.  That sometimes requires actual skill with the shackles if you get what I am saying.  Right, lets head back out to the surface and see if there is another way around." Sir Lornem says, heading back into the room with the ladder.  Once up the ladder and out onto the ground floor you spot Malarky and Finn poking their heads into the hallway from the door in the alley.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 13, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky spots their companions and  cautiously looks into the room before he wanders in. 
 "Sir Lornem. Yajarn, Vand. It would seem most roads lead to the one place." A tilted grin for once, a quick appraisal of the place around them, wondering exactly what they had been up to... it did not quite seem the same type of activity that Finn and him had been involved in...ah! There was a thought, to let them know what the litorian guard had mentioned.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 14, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand flexes his hands over the minor wounds he sustained, making sure everything is working properly.

 "Hmph. Seems like all the city is trouncing through here on the same quest," Vand says, following Sir Lornem back to the room with the ladder.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

With all five of the group assembled in the small room above the ladder, Sir Lornem asks, "Malarky, Finn, I think that we have found out where the scrigs have been hiding out.  We were ambushed by Trigg again and a couple of other scrigs.  We caught the two lackies, but Trigg escaped again.  This time he had the help of a large barred door which is now locked.  How about you any leads from around the Worm?"


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 15, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn remains in place, waiting for Malarky and Finn's answer but he's clearly anxious to continue on the tail of Trigg.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 16, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand also listens closely.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 20, 2004)

Seeing that Finn is not offering up the information that he had gathered, Malarky replies to Sir Lornem, "A lock eh? I might be able to give you a hand there.  Oh our info gathering, we spoke to a guard who told us that the shop keepers around the Worm paid protection money to the scrigs.  He even said that he paid them a little extra to make his work easier.  When we tried to get him to tell us more, he gave us a name, the Duskwalker, who can be found in the Dead Man's Ale down by the docks after night fall."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sir Lornem listens to Malarky's tale then says, "So now we can either check out that sewer entrance or try the locked door again.  Which way do you three suggest?"


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 21, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"Well, if Malarky can pick the lock, I say we return to the door. We know the scrig went that way. However, he also knows that we'll pursuit him along this way, so we have to be extra careful not to fall into any traps or ambush."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 21, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

" Either pick the lock or boot it in, a lock only stops a man who isn't intent," Vand says. "I think the normal door makes me more comfortable than crawling about the sewers.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 22, 2004)

"Sounds good to me. Show me this lock and I'll see what I can do.  The one thing I dont have is some proper tools though.  I think I can probably use a dagger to try, but you mentioned that you had tried Lornem.  Do you have any picks?" Malarky says, trying to make sure he has his bases covered.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sir Lornem replies, "Yup I have a set, hang on a moment. Here you go, I keep them on me just in case I need them.  Never know when they might come in handy." He reaches into his pack and retrives a small leather roll and hands it to Malarky.  Then joins Yajarn and Vand who are already heading back down the ladder.

Following you find that the scrigs dealt with earlier are still lying unconscious on the floor.  Down the little dug out room to the small closed room through which you imagine Trigg fled. Malarky and Finn see the closed gate for the first time as Malarky begins sizing up the large lock attached to it.

Examining the lock, Malarky tunes his mind into the collective unconscious searching for the secrets of master locksmiths.  Finding one particularly pertinent memory, Malarky opens his eyes and begins to work on the lock.  It takes a fair amount of time and just as the others are starting to wonder, the lock snaps open.

Yajarn steps up to help lift the gate up, opening the way for the others.  As everyone files through the opening, Sir Lornem pats Malarky on the back, "Nice job friend, guess I just rushed things yeah thats it." He says, obviously joking about his inability to open the lock.

On the other side the hallway goes another 30 feet or so before coming to a T junction.  To the left and right appear to be longer hallways though there might be a door about 50 feet down on the left.  There is no indication at first glance, which way Trigg went.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 23, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"That's right, Lornem ... hide your failures behind excuses." Yajarn readies his shield and sword and moves down the corridor.

At the T junction, Yajarn looks around for any clues that might indicate the way Trigg went. (OOC: Search +4)

OOC: What's the light source ? Yajarn doesn't have a problem with this but the others...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

 Vand can cast light if necessary/

Vand will gladly let Yajarn lead down the hallway with his superior vision.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2004)

Checking the ground just beyond the T-junction to the left, Yajarn spots a bit of loose dry dirt that might have recently come from the carved out portion of the cave that you have passed through.  As that is the only sign of tracks, it is possible that Trigg when that way.  At that moment you hear something in that direction (the left) down by the door.  Going a little further in you see that it is actually an open gateway with stairs leading up.  Closer now you can here a little voice calling out for help and the sounds of fighting.

[ooc: light is necessary, hehe forgot about that one.  Vand a heightened glowglobe is what you are looking for, the regular 0th level one cant be moved.

On another note, I am going to be away for the next week.  Ill write a nice long post to introduce Ferrix's character (the one in the scuffle up the stairs)]


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 29, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Wary of another ambush, Yajarn move toward the sounds of battle briskly but with all senses at attention.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2004)

*Vand, Human, Mindwitch*

Vand spends a few moments calling up a mobile glow-globe.


----------



## Malarky (May 5, 2004)

With a long suffering sigh and realizing that perhaps some more decisive action is needed.  He moves past them towards the sound of the voice.  Ambush it might be but just like when they found Lornem he is not one to leave someone in need unattended or doors unexplored.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

With Vand's light providing the needed illumination for the three without Yajarn's vision, Malarky leaps ahead of the cautious probing of the others heading for the cry as quick as he can. Down the corridor from the T junction and through the open portal he strides quickly up the stairs, the others following.  

As the light from Vand's glow-globe reaches above the top of the short stairs, you see a little spryte being prodded with spears.  Two scrigs stand to either side of it only a few feet from the top steps. They are standing in a small room maybe 20 feet to a side.  Bright yellow eyes peer out of the far corner of the room, moving to intercept the light as you round the top.

Before you are the two scrigs flanking a spryte as well as two very large rats coming from the opposite side of the room around the embattled faen. At about a little over a foot in height, Kaes is a sharp looking Spryte. The long gossamer wings flutter constantly to keep him aloft. He wears a pair of trousers, a slim silk shirt and an open vest, all edged with gold and of course finely tailored. He carries with him a sprytestaff crafted carefully out of an ancient trees' branch. He wears a simple golden hoop in each ear contrasting well with his dark skin, and a golden ring on his left hand.

Map up later tonight, sorry for the absence all. But we are back up and running.  Ferrix, Kaes is in so go ahead and post too.


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn move closer and slashes one of the scrigs with his sword.


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2004)

*Vand, 25/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand summons his mindsword and moves into the fray, concentrating on the same scrig as Yajarn.


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

"Oh, by angel's wings, I'm being rescued!"  With that, Kaes does his best to move out of the reach of the scrigs as the two more able looking warriors approach.









*OOC:*


withdrawing


----------



## Malarky (May 9, 2004)

Letting the other two pass, Malarky draws his sword, calling to the engaged spryte, "Quick get behind us."  He stands at the top of the stairs ready to stop any of the creatures that choose to pursue the spryte.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

[Round 1]

Init:
Scrigs & Rats
Malarky
Kaes
Yajarn
Vand
Lornem

Seeing that help has come for their plaything, the scrigs take a quick stab at it with their spears before ordering the rats forward to attack.  The spears fly wide missing the embattled spryte completely (as have all of their attacks to this point. The rats come out of their holes in the corners ready to pounce as soon as they can.

Malarky steps quickly aside letting the others through and shouting his call offering protection to the little spryte.

Kaes does his best to fly out of harms way withdrawing to hover above and behind Malarky as the other three come thundering up the stairs beneath him steel drawn.

Yajarn charges the first scrig on the right slashing it hard with his sword. The creature sqeeks once before falling, blood pouring out of the gash in it's side. [ooc: hit S1, 11dmg, unconscious]

Vand moves into position beside Yajarn after summoning his mindblade.

Lornem moves up last beside Vand attacking the other scrig, but in his haste misses completely.

[Round 2]

Seeing it's companion fall the other scrig backs up few feet an attacks Vand with it's spear but misses.  The two very large rats move forward engaging Yajarn and Lornem in front of the scrig.  Their bites however find only armor.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Now out of direct harm Kaes giggles a bit saying "silly scrigs, thought you had me, but nope nope nope... that you didn't, only have my pity."  With that he mind stabs the standing scrig using the headband.









*OOC:*


+4 ranged touch attack, 1d6+1 subdual


----------



## GPEKO (May 10, 2004)

*Yajarn, mojh warmain, Att +7 (1d10+5), AC 23, hp 25/31*

_Unworthy adversaries, those scrigs._ Yajarn grins and turns toward one of the rat. Wary of any diseases such large rats might be carrying, he attacks it with a certain caution (OOC: -1 to att, +1 to AC, with expertise).

"Let's get this scrig alive and conscious." he calls to the others.


----------



## Malarky (May 12, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic*

Malarky remains where he is, protecting the spryte. Waiting to see if his assistance in the crowded fray is needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

[Round 2, Con't]

Malarky remains on guard, watching to see where he is needed.

Kaes casts his spell, launching a bolt of pale grey energy at the scrig.  The bolt hits the scrig but it remains standing. [ooc: hit S2, 3 subdual dmg]

Yajarn smacks the exceedingly large dire rat across the snout, slashing his sword deep into the creature. [ooc: hit R1, 10 dmg]

Vand uses his mind blade against the same rat, striking it it's right flank. The rat falls unconscious on the floor. Offering a less than satisfying squeek as it falls. [ooc: hit R1, 8 subdual dmg, unconscious]

Lornem stabs at the other rat sliding his blade deep into its skull. The rat twitches a few times then falls to the floor spasming. [ooc: critical hit R2, 20 dmg.]

[Round 3]
Seeing the last of his companions fall the little scrig takes off running through the corridor behind it.


damage recap: well darn none of you was even slightly injured.  gonna have to add some levels to all the rest of these scrigs eh.  Thought that advanced dire rats might have a chance but I guess not.


----------



## GPEKO (May 13, 2004)

*Yajarn, mojh warmain*

_No you don't ! I don't want him to raise the alert ..._Yajarn fumbles through his stuff, dropping his sword, to get his bow. He also moves between the two unconscious rat, to get a better shot. If he sees the scrig and still has time to shoot, he'll do so.

He ponders using that special arrow of his but decides against it. He's keeping that one for their next metting with Trigg.

OOC: Like Yajarn said, unworthy adversaries, those scrigs.


----------



## Zhure (May 15, 2004)

*Vand, 25/25 hp, AC 16, +5 to hit (touch), 1d6+5 dmg*

Vand takes off after the fleeing target, hoping to be able to run it down before it summons allies.


----------



## Malarky (May 17, 2004)

*Malarky, loresong akashic. +4 melee 1d6+1*

Seeing the last scrig make a break for it, Malarky leaps into action.  He darts around Sir Lornem trying to catch the coward before he can make it very far.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Malarky takes advantage of the scrig's cowardice and dashes forward before the scrig can make it out of the room.  As the scrig turns to flee, Malarky's sword lashes out and catches it in the left leg.  [ooc:readied action charge. hit S2, 5 dmg, fall unconscious from subdual damage]

You are left with the bodies of the two fallen scrigs, the two extra large rats as well as the rescued spryte.  The corridor that leads west out of the room goes about another 15 feet before turning sharply to the right.


----------



## GPEKO (May 18, 2004)

*Yajarn, mojh warmain*

"Nicely done, Malarky. You do not lack courage, for someone your size."

With a grim face, Yajarn buries the tip of his sword in the skull of the two oversized rats. He wants no more trouble from those two.

Yajarn considers doing the same thing to both scrigs but decides to wait for instructions from Lornem. Instead, he turns toward Kaes and asks the spryte a few questions. "Now, winged non-mojh, can you tell us your name and your reason for being in this scrig infested sewer ?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Yajarn considers doing the same thing to both scrigs but decides to wait for instructions from Lornem. Instead, he turns toward Kaes and asks the spryte a few questions. "Now, winged non-mojh, can you tell us your name and your reason for being in this scrig infested sewer ?"





With relief, Kaes runs his hand through his hair, "was lookin' for answers, but these scrigs figured they'd try to keep me from the truth."  Carefully adjusting his vest, he continues, "You may call me Kaes."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

With the battle finished, Sir Lornem turns to the spryte who has just introduced himself, "Nice to meet you Mr. Kaes was it? What could you possibly be searching for in this stinking sewers.  Though I guess that we too are searching for something as well.  Specifically we are trying to find out why these scrigs are getting more ambitious out in the city."

"Oh, we already have a few of those scrigs tied up back in the basement of that building in the Worm they should be enough to answer questions.  Yajarn if you want to do away with these scum go ahead, I leave their fate in your hands."

Looking around you see that the room you are all in is about 20 feet to a side.  There are two exits from the room, the one leading back down the stairs from where you came and another oposite it leading around a bend to the right.  The rats now very dead from Yajarn's sword, lie in the middle of the floor.  It appears as if they came from two small matching holes in the walls to either side of the west-bound exit.  The holes have been dug through the hard stone revealing a softer earth not too far in.  A light shone down them shows that they dont go in very far.  This must have been the rat's nest.  The two scrigs are also lying on the floor, both of them unconscious but not dying.  Each carries a shortspear and wears grungy leathers.  They also carry a small pouch each, containing 11 silver coins each.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 1, 2004)

Yajarn moves to finish off the two scrigs. "Well, we already have left a few captured ones in the other room. I don't like the idea of leaving a trail of unconscious scrigs. It's not like they fought well anyway."

He turns again toward Kaes. "The truth ? What would that be ? For once, I agree with 'sir' Lornem as I don't know what you are looking for in these sewers if it's not the scrigs themselves like we're doing."

OOC: Sorry for the long delay in posting.


----------



## Malarky (Jun 2, 2004)

Malarky interrupts the Mojh somewhat impatiently, "No offence Yajarn, but I dont see how leaving a trail of dead scrigs is particularly conducive of finding answers. Perhaps Vand here could spare some of his healing to wake one of these guys up and try to interrogate them." he says turning an inquisitive look to Sir Lornem as well.  

"Perhaps I should ask if you were hurt, Mr. Kaes, during the skirmish."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

[NPCing Vand for the moment] "Yes I suppose that I could spare a spell to get one of these blighters conscious.  Know that it will tax me though." He says in his typical short replies.  Concentrating over the scrig that looks the least injured, Vand casts one of his minor healing spells.  Taking a little longer than it might for others, the spell is cast without any noticible effect until the scrig's eyes open and it gasps in a big gulp of air. 
[ooc: cast _lesser transfer wounds_ psionically for 6 hp, takes 3 hp in subdual.]


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 5, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn doesn't like wasting their own strength on a lowly scrigs but, then again, it might provide some useful information.

As soon as the scrig is done gasping for air,Yajarn caches him by the throat and prevents him from moving. "Do you understand my language, non-mojh ?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

"I'm quite fine really, now what was that?  Oh yes, what I was down here for, well, I require a word or two from the king of these beasts."  He tugs assertively upon the lapels of his vest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

The scrig cowers visibly but answers, "Uh yassir I cun understand ya please don' hurt mes no more.  Wha' do yous want with me?" cries the scrig.  The interrogation goes quickly with any questions answered quiet promptly.  Feel free to pose any but Sir Lornem asks, "Where'd that rat, Trigg get too?  How many more of there are you?" 

To which the scrig offers only slightly hesitating, "Trigg? he's gone to see da boss man.  Trigg looked kinda scared as he went runnin by us. Guess Is know why now.  How many more of us? you mean scrigs?  uh, lots I guess." He starts counting on his fingers and gets lost after 10, not really sure what to do next.  

Want to introduce the new guy and have Vand leave and I can't come up with another good way to do it in the middle of the dungeon, so pardon the complete gap in things but Zap that is how things are now.  Standing where Vand was moments ago Sevik appears.  It's like he has been there all along.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 10, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

"Interesting ... 'Ta boss man' ?" Yajarn turns his head toward Kaes, while maintaining his hold on the scrigs. "Looks like our goals could both be achieved at the same time, if the king you are looking for is the boss he's talking about." Yajarn turns once again toward the prisonner, slightly tightening his grip as he ask the questions. "Who is he ? Is he a scrig ? If not, why is he 'ta boss' ?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2004)

Cowering in Yajarn's grasp the scrig squeeks out, "Boss man?  He's human like 'im over there. *pointing to Lornem*  The other tall folks call 'im the Goblin King.  I tink his name was... Yann or something like that."


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 15, 2004)

*Yajarn*

Yajarn continues the interrogation of the scrig prisonner. "Does this 'Yann' has any associates ? Someone he meets regularly ? A sibeccai named 'Gloomwalker' perhaps ?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 15, 2004)

Sevik crawls through the sewers, following the sounds of argument ahead of him.  Sounds like it isn't scrigs, so this is probably the ones I'm looking for.  He slips silently around to get a better look.

OOC: Sneak +9

Once he's ascertained that these are the people, he calls out, "Hello there, is one of you a man named Vand?


----------



## Malarky (Jun 17, 2004)

Malarky listens to the interrogation, taking careful mental notes. At the sounds of the new comer, he turns to him blade drawn just in case.  "Who goes?"


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 17, 2004)

Yajarn lessen his grip and looks at the newcomer with his red reptilian eyes. He observes Sevik from head to toe, as if to evaluate him but he remains silent.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

Just before the newcomer makes his presence known, the scrig manages to squeek out, "Gloomwalker? nope ne'er heard of 'im.  Only a few tall folks come to see Yann, but I donno any of 'em."  He squeels a bit as Yajarn cuts off his breath.  When Sevik appears and Yajarn's grip loosens a little he scrambles for breath, all the while beating feebly on Yajarn's arms.

At Sevik's rather suprising appearance, Vand turns around a little stunned to say anything.  After a moment he says, "That would be me, and who would you be?"  Lornem turns from Yajarn and the scrig to look at the newcomer, waiting for him to answer Vand.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 18, 2004)

"I have a letter for you.  I don't know what's in it but perhaps it will explain more to you."

With this he hands the letter to Vand and turns to Lornen.

"Also, I'm here to help you out, as I've recently been employed by your order.  How may I be of service?"


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 21, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn turns his attention back to the scrig. As it weakly tries to break free, Yajarn gives him a hard look and says: "Stop that. Unless my friends have anymore questions for you, you will soon be leading us to this Yann. Can you do that ?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

As Vand reads the letter his face turns more and more grave.  When he finishes he looks to Sevic and asks, "Where did you get this?  WHERE?"  None of you have seen him react like that to anything.

While he was scanning the letter, Lornem asks Sevic, "Well then I guess some one sent you.  Just to make sure we are on the same page, I would like to ask the name of your contact." Satisfied when Sevic tells him Sir Trynn's name, Sir Lornem smiles and replies, "Great then, lets keep on after this Goblin King. .  Turning to Vand as he gets upset Lornem says, "Are you alright Vand?  What did it say?"

To which Vand replies cooly, "Its rather personal.  I dont think that I will be able to continue with you.  I must discover the truth to these lies.  Perhaps I will see you again in the future."

The scrig in Yajarn's grasp, stops its feeble writhing and chokes out a yes.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 25, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh Warmain*

Yajarn gets the scrig up, while keeping an hold on him, and looks at Vand. "Sorry to see you go, friend, but if you must leave, do what you have to do. I'll probably meet you again. If you need any help, you can count on me, once I'm done here."

After Vand leaves, Yajarn adresses the rest of the group. "This scrig tells me he can lead us to his leader. I say we follow his lead. And what about you, small Kaes ? Are you coming with us, or will you continue your exploration on your own ? There is strength in numbers you know ..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Yajarn gets the scrig up, while keeping an hold on him, and looks at Vand. "Sorry to see you go, friend, but if you must leave, do what you have to do. I'll probably meet you again. If you need any help, you can count on me, once I'm done here."
> 
> After Vand leaves, Yajarn adresses the rest of the group. "This scrig tells me he can lead us to his leader. I say we follow his lead. And what about you, small Kaes ? Are you coming with us, or will you continue your exploration on your own ? There is strength in numbers you know ..."




"It does seem we are going about similar business, give me a moment," turning away for a second you can see the sprite tapping the length of his staff with his fingers as he grips it, spinng about with a grin and a click of his tongue Kaes nods and speaks again, "it is decided, I shall acompany you."


----------



## Malarky (Jun 30, 2004)

"Hope to see you again, Vand. Good luck with things." says Malarky in farewell.  Turning to the others he looks around at the assembled group, "Well, looks like we are five again.  Glad to have you along Kaes, and... actually I am not sure that we have gotten your name sir?" Looking at Sevik, Malarky kindly offers his hand in greeting giving his name when answered.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

The scrig manages to squeek out that you should return down the stairs and head to the right.  As you pass the cavern that you entered through, you can see Sevik's tracks leading through the grime on the floor.  No other tracks seem to indicate that Trigg had passed to the left of that T-junction (you had followed tracks right and up the stairs).  The scrig points off down the corridor.  Yajarn's eyes allow him to see that the corridor continues beyond the range of his vision.  Stronger smells issue from that direction and as you are in the city's sewer system it is not too hard to imagine what lies that way.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 30, 2004)

*Yajarn, Mojh warmain*

Yajarn sheathes his sword and straps his shield on his back. He pulls out his bow and tests the string a few times. He keeps an arrow on his bow, ready to draw and shoot should any problem arise. “Alright, scrig, you have proven to be not much of a warrior. I hope you can prove us you are a good guide. You’ll lead the way, in front of us, so that any tricks your compagnions have prepared for us will only affect you. I suggest you try to avoid those. Also, be wary of me. If you make any false move or cry, my arrow will find your back. Now, let’s find this Goblin King.”

OOC: I take it Vand is gone now ?


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 15, 2004)

BUMP (for what it's worth)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> BUMP (for what it's worth)




Erekose is in the middle of a move back to Canada, he'll be generally out of commission for a couple of days at the very least.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 16, 2004)

*sorry, not sure if you have seen my post in the Talking the Talk.  in the middle of a move back to Canada from Japan. will update as soon as Im back (should be sunday or monday).*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

As the party begins moving down the long corridor Vand takes his leave, heading back out the way that you had all come in (well except for Kaes that is).  The scrig starts making it's way down the corridor carefully, always looking over it's shoulder at Yajarn.  After about 20 feet, you notice that it carefully avoids the centre of the corridor, skirting the outer edge.  It fails to mention anything, but a search of the spot it avoided reveals the faint outlines of a trap.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaes flits about attempting to avoid touching any of the grimy walls, giving a nimble bouncing fly-over of the trap which the skrig avoided and watching his companions manuever around it.


----------

